# Random thoughts thread.



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

I've been thinking for a while now we could do with a thread where you could just drop your random stray new horizons thoughts and ideas that did not fit into another thread, but did not justify a thread of its own.

Like if something funny happened to you but you've got no screen shot to put in to the picture thread.
Or if you just want to squee about a villager you love.
Or if you wanted to moan you got stung by wasps.

Say what's on your mind!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 12, 2021)

I don't know why but collecting villager photos and posters has been fun that gives me motivation to keep inviting different villagers.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I don't know why but collecting villager photos and posters has been fun that gives me motivation to keep inviting different villagers.


I'm completely with you!
I had nearly all the villagers I wanted now, and settled on a permanent line up.
But trying to get the photos of new villagers gave me content for like 6 months straight!

Meeting new villagers is what has kept me playing and having fun for so long.


----------



## maria110 (Jun 12, 2021)

Me too.  I just invited Apollo and Sydney and Angus and Gwen for the first time and they are great.  I love meeting new villagers.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

I KNOW Tybalt is my favorite villager but... I think Megan might be.
I love so many jocks, so while I would be sad to not have Tybalt, I could have so many other villagers take his place and be super happy with them.

But Megan truly is irreplaceable.
I dont like that many normal villagers designs because they are so "cute" (boring) but Megan is so full of character and life.
She makes me smile every time I talk to her.

I wanted to buy a plush of her, but I could only find one on etsy and it... was not good.


----------



## Flicky (Jun 12, 2021)

Moritz said:


> But Megan truly is irreplaceable.
> I dont like that many normal villagers designs because they are so "cute" (boring) but Megan is so full of character and life.
> She makes me smile every time I talk to her.


Megan is super underrated. I think Cyd is, too. I'd love to have those two on my island eventually, but I haven't seen either of them on any of the Mystery Islands I've been to!


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Megan is super underrated. I think Cyd is, too. I'd love to have those two on my island eventually, but I haven't seen either of them on any of the Mystery Islands I've been to!


If you get a plot, I Megan is currently for sale on the villager trading section here.

I love her so much I have her on both my islands.

The person  selling her now is actually the person I bought her for for island 2.

Something to consider!


----------



## Moritz (Jun 25, 2021)

My thoughts now are that Megan is super cute every time she makes an expression.
Theyre all the best.
She may look kind of funny but once you get past it she's the best.

Seriously you should all get Megan if you can
I've never met a villager i love more


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 25, 2021)

I love the little game cockroaches. When I’m inside the  house though, for some reason they always follow the player around. If I stand still, they hide between my feet, so when I move, I kill them. Why do they do this? 
I don’t want to squish them.

Also, anyone know if they show up on the dream address? I’d love if they did show when I upload mine (eventually). Never seen them in anyone else’s.


----------



## KingLuigi13 (Jun 25, 2021)

Resetti construction service allowing us to move multiple buildings in a day (or bridges/inclines).


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 25, 2021)

The trash bins are extremely useful.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 26, 2021)

Moritz said:


> My thoughts now are that Megan is super cute every time she makes an expression.
> Theyre all the best.
> She may look kind of funny but once you get past it she's the best.
> 
> ...


I love Megan. I love going to her house and touching her bath just so she can tell me how great her bath is. 

Also, my random thought today is that I would love for imperfect snowboys to be happy with their flaws! I've rolled two snowboys upside down on accident, and they _hate_ that.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 26, 2021)

Its so strange switching between North and South island that it messes with your brain with different seasons.


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 26, 2021)

I love all of the Megan positivity on this thread. I had her on my last island, and when I reset and she was gone, it just felt...incomplete, to the point where I knew I had to get her back. Thankfully, someone on TBT was selling her, and she's never allowed to leave. I'm a sucker for both bear villagers and normal villagers, so it probably explains why I love her so much...but there's just something about her that makes me genuinely happy. If I'm having a bad day, I boot up the game, talk to Megan, and instantly feel a bit better.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 26, 2021)

Megan great

Need bat villagers. Tons of bats. Nintendo please


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 27, 2021)

When I hold my vaulting pole, I like to imagine whacking the villager I'm in a conversation with right between the eyes or on top of their head if they are annoying me. 

It's usually normal or lazy villagers.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 9, 2021)

My husband just royally wound me up.

Apparently I'm too in to the game because I've decided that the housing area near the airport is the poor district because prices would be lower there due to noise pollution.

Apparently he can't understand my "story" for the island at all and I'm putting too much thought in to it. Guess shame on me for being creative.

So anyways. Hes in another room now, and I'm making my housing districts


----------



## S.J. (Jul 9, 2021)

Moritz said:


> My husband just royally wound me up.
> 
> Apparently I'm too in to the game because I've decided that the housing area near the airport is the poor district because prices would be lower there due to noise pollution.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to ask who lives in the poor housing district.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 9, 2021)

I also love Megan.  I let her leave when I reset because she wasn't original but then I found her on a mystery island and got her back again! Woot!


----------



## Moritz (Jul 9, 2021)

S.J. said:


> I'm afraid to ask who lives in the poor housing district.


Its Billy, limberg and cashmere


----------



## maria110 (Jul 9, 2021)

Megan =  ❤


----------



## Moritz (Jul 9, 2021)

maria110 said:


> Megan =  ❤
> 
> View attachment 383719


Without a shadow of a doubt, the best normal villager in the game.
Always a joy to see


----------



## maria110 (Jul 9, 2021)

I changed level 1 paths and bridges on my old island to brick ones awhile ago but I didn't put up any brick fencing since I don't care for its plainness.  But it just finally occurred to me that a lot of the wooden fences will look nice with brick paths.   As for my other island, I would pretty much kill for a white fence but it seems customization of fences will never be.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2021)

I don’t know why New Horizons changed the design of the Aloha tee. I prefer the older designs of the red and blue aloha tee. The new design with the pineapples look less aloha to me. The older design is much more aesthetically pleasing to look at. It’s the shirt Mac wears in older games, but there is also a blue version. That one was my favorite, and I always had my character wear it. Now, I’ll stop rambling about a simple clothing item…


----------



## BoonyBoo (Jul 11, 2021)

Ankha's like, the richest villager in the game. Raymond wants to marry her for her money and for fame but she knows better than to fall for his tricks.

I dunno, that's just my headcannon.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

It used to be that the item you were holding was not in your bags any more.
This was helpful for making more bag space. But it also meant you couldn't put away the item when your bags were full.

In new horizons the item is always in your bag even when equipped. This means you always know how much bag space you have and you can always put your item away. But it means you can't just give yourself extra inventory.

Is it better or worse? Am I thinking too much?


----------



## maria110 (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't love Isabelle's repetitive morning announcements except for the one she does on Tuesdays where she reminds us it's only Tuesday and not to overdo it.  As someone who works full time, I love that.  Makes me wish I could have a nice siesta in the middle of the workday.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2021

Pecan seems to be Poppy's older relative kind of like how Francine is related to Chrissy.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 11, 2021)

I wish the villagers could wear little rain boots. I don't think I'd want them to wear any other shoes - I just think it'd be cute to see Rudy in the little Kerokeroppi rain boots when it's rainy out.


----------



## inazuma (Jul 11, 2021)

Olaf looks like Michael Jackson.
Why is wetsuit not in a Wand.
Why is fencing not registered in tool ring.
Megan is cute.

I always bring garbage bin, and DIY table with me. I found it very very useful, if you see a rare bug or a giant shadow, just shake some or a tree to get branches.

i always always always bring 2 tools with me and a customization kit. I reccomend you to do so if you want, but if you see a balloon and you havent get your Cherry blossom DIY recipe yet and your trusty slingshot is broken, you have another one on your pocket.

always buy the 900 bells slingshot from nooks cranny, not the colorful expensive ones. They all have the same broke count, except fishing rod and stuff.

When you don't have bag space and you bring wetsuit, wear it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

Moritz said:


> It used to be that the item you were holding was not in your bags any more.
> This was helpful for making more bag space. But it also meant you couldn't put away the item when your bags were full.
> 
> In new horizons the item is always in your bag even when equipped. This means you always know how much bag space you have and you can always put your item away. But it means you can't just give yourself extra inventory.
> ...


I was thinking about that the other day when my pockets were full and I just needed one space extra lol.


----------



## Tindre (Jul 11, 2021)

Somehow I ended up with 4 wolves on my island. help ; w ; I love them..


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

Selling outside of here is a real pain
All I want is some woof for raymond and I have to provide pics and everything

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2021



Tindre said:


> Somehow I ended up with 4 wolves on my island. help ; w ; I love them..


I'm currently moving in my 5th goat.
Go with what you love


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 12, 2021)

I think a prankster personality in the game would be fun. He'll bring a little chaos into our otherwise tranquil life.

Mr Prankster would never greet you the usual way. He pounces at you from behind trees and rocks. (Even though rocks barely cover him. Hey, it's the thought that counts!) His conversations are mostly jokes. Occasionally he pranks another animal, which makes that animal complain about him, for the entire day. Once every couple of months, you see a balloon floating by with Mr Prankster tangled up in the string along with the present. Unless you shoot him down, he disappears for a couple of days, then returns with a tall story of a prank gone horribly wrong. He claims to never want to prank again. But then he pops up the next day making ridiculous announcements while Isabelle struggles to free herself in the background from a giant ball of ribbon and bells. When Mr Prankster gives you his photo, you realize that he's wearing a mask in it. Halloween is Mr Prankster's favourite time of the year. He sells you special Halloween decorations he'd crafted himself. These decorations self-destruct after the holiday. His birthday is April 1. Instead of celebrating with a party at his home, he cosplays KK Slider and sings all day at the plaza. He only stops if you give him a present.

Did I mention prank calls on your NookPhone? After enduring one, you can complain to Nook, who will offer you a small discount on your next bridge or incline project to calm you down.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 16, 2021)

I just now noticed that some of the horses don't have beds.  Presumably this is because horses sleep standing up?   I wonder how many have beds vs don't have beds.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2021

Also it's weird to me that Velma is a snooty.  I think she'd make a cool normal.


----------



## xxcodexx (Jul 16, 2021)

i went to another gamers island this evening as it was shooting star night *yay!*! while i was standing on their bridge quietly awaiting the shooting stars one of the villagers kept walking back and forth in front of me, and would literally stand in my way so that when i went to pray, instead of praying it would enter the villager chat dialog instead! and this villager Kept Doing It over and over! after awhile i literally wished that we could put villagers on the bar-b-q *it was judy that kept doing that to me lol*! delicious bar-b-q pastel bear night!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2021)

I miss island hopping for villagers, but I can’t get myself to play much anymore. I am enjoying pocket camp more than NH tbh.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 17, 2021)

Gonzo is always depicted with an angry face. In game though, he has a happy face. I like him angry better


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 28, 2021)

The system kitchen colors.
The off-white version looks white. The white version looks off-white. Was this a mistake


----------



## maria110 (Jul 29, 2021)

I love visiting Freya.  She is lovely and her house is so cozy with the old floral carpet and the matryoshka dolls and all.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2021)

The snow doesn’t look right on an island. I absolutely hate the snow in real life so my opinion could probably be brushed off, but snow isn’t the kind of precipitation we see on islands. I always keep my island in the summer months.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 29, 2021)

I like cute animals.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 30, 2021)

That moment when you get back from visiting a friend's island to talk to Celeste and find that she's actually also on your island and you can't get another recipe.


----------



## PacV (Jul 30, 2021)

1: Why does villagers don't recognize when they leave...

2: Tom Nook must be a billionaire.

3: What happen to Digby? Does Tom “cheap” Nook just fired him?!?!

4: Villagers kind of know/suspect they're living in a game. Creepy...


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 31, 2021)

Why is it literally impossible to get different color variations without trading online? Your Nook shop only sells one variation and you can’t get other variations without finding them in trees, in Redd’s shop or getting it in the mail…


----------



## maria110 (Aug 3, 2021)

I was trying to think of things I can do in the game and it occurred to me that only one of my 4 current player characters has all the mermaid recipes and items, so I could busy myself trying to swim and dive and find Pascal.  I still wish the mermaid items were customizable though. I have a secret area by the secret beach that I'd like to turn into a mermaid/pirate lounge and it would be cool if the mermaid furniture could be customized to be dark, like black and gold or gray and gold.


----------



## maria110 (Aug 4, 2021)

After playing for more than a year, I might finally be motivated to organize my storage.  I'm thinking that I could take all DIYs to the beach of the gothic island since the island rating needs to be lower to keep Jacob's ladder from spawning on the cliffs.  My secondary character could house all extra bug models, fish models, extra art works, and extra fossils.  I'm at the point where I can't remember which models I've ordered.  My island rep characters could then have more space for their clothes and furnishings and materials.  I could divide the materials so that each island rep has about an equal amount of materials.


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 4, 2021)

What’s the point of the ultra-no show socks?


----------



## Dracule (Aug 4, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> What’s the point of the ultra-no show socks?


Listen, only *I* need to know that I’m wearing some socks with my loafers. It’s a must.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 4, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> The snow doesn’t look right on an island. I absolutely hate the snow in real life so my opinion could probably be brushed off, but snow isn’t the kind of precipitation we see on islands. I always keep my island in the summer months.


I don't think the snow would look so bad if it weren't for how samey it looks. It's the same way with the grass during all the seasons. There's like no difference in it from one end of the island to the other. That's what I liked about the other games, there was distinct patterns and differences in them that kept it fresh. You can mimic that with some fake qr paths to dash in grass patterns and dirt, but that's an outside interference.

Plus you would have to swap out the qr patterns to align with the seasonal color changes and that's more work than it is worth.


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight (Aug 4, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> What’s the point of the ultra-no show socks?


Cause the idea of just having shoes without socks is just...no, but the socks don't match any part of the outfit.


----------



## romancement (Aug 5, 2021)

@Croconaw the ecology nerd in me is DYING at how the snow just covers everything and yet my flowers are still blooming. Like I know it would be a pain if the flowers bloomed like the shrubs but we all know my blue roses aren't surviving through winter


----------



## Kg1595 (Aug 5, 2021)

romancement said:


> @Croconaw the ecology nerd in me is DYING at how the snow just covers everything and yet my flowers are still blooming. Like I know it would be a pain if the flowers bloomed like the shrubs but we all know my blue roses aren't surviving through winter


I would love winter in-game but for the clearly visible flowers.  I wish they’d just get covered in snow like everything else. There is no way I am going to dig up every flower in my island just to make it look seasonally appropriate.


----------



## romancement (Aug 5, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> I would love winter in-game but for the clearly visible flowers.  I wish they’d just get covered in snow like everything else. There is no way I am going to dig up every flower in my island just to make it look seasonally appropriate.


LET MY PERENNIALS GO DORMANT


----------



## Airysuit (Aug 7, 2021)

Is it me or is it correct that September will have absolutely no event/event items? Everything is in august october november right?


----------



## Moritz (Aug 7, 2021)

I sold all my fruit from the trees today and a lightening storm just started.
Its the perfect time to update my dream because lightening is cool but all my trees are now barren


----------



## Alyx (Aug 8, 2021)

[removed]


----------



## Moritz (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm bored of my island.
Not playing it or anything like that. But it's design.

I've been working on my second island and I'm really happy with how it's coming along.
And then I go back to my main island and I'm just bored of looking at it.

I've no desire to change the way it looks.
I still like it and used to love it.
I want to preserve it so in the future I can look back at my first island I made in New horizons.
If I flatten I can't do that.

Hopefully this feeling passes soon.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 13, 2021)

I've been watching people villager hunt, and the way some of them pronounce villagers names annoys me.

So many are calling Frobert frow-Bert (frow like throw)
His name is a combination of frog and Robert.
Its pronounced Frob-ert 

Or croque as crow-kay. Its croak. Like the noise a frog makes.

Or Tybalt as Tie-bolt. His name is pronounced Tib-alt. 

I've even heard hippeux pronounced as hip-ex. It's just Hippo

It grinds my gears to hear names be butchered XD


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2021)

The cedar trees look so much more aesthetically pleasing than the other trees. I’ve always felt this way.


----------



## Aminata (Aug 28, 2021)

Sorry i did a mistake :s


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 28, 2021)

Finally found my weather seed after an hour or so of time travelling. c: I'm so happy with the website interface, it's so easy to see your upcoming weather, along with rainbows and shooting stars. No more waiting every night, haha.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 28, 2021)

When I finish collect everything on my 2nd island and grinded enough Nook Miles I usually restart, but before I do that I transfer all of the items (Furniture, Bells, Nmts, Materials) over to my main island before I restart. I also generate all of the Nook Miles I got into Nook Mile Tickets. I always make sure to get everything out before restarting and been doing it a lot ever since I got my 2nd Switch back in May 2021.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 28, 2021)

Why is it always sweet, beautiful Agnes that asks to leave? None of you are leaving! ❤


----------



## Kg1595 (Aug 29, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Finally found my weather seed after an hour or so of time travelling. c: I'm so happy with the website interface, it's so easy to see your upcoming weather, along with rainbows and shooting stars. No more waiting every night, haha.


Meteonook really is a game changer.  I think if more players used it, they would find the game in general more enjoyable, since they could plan ahead on when to log in to enjoy certain things.  I like windy days, so I look for those 4s and 5s and hop on then.  Plus, knowing the exact time for meteors makes it less painful than waiting around.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 29, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> Meteonook really is a game changer.  I think if more players used it, they would found the game in general more enjoyable, since they could plan ahead on when to log in to enjoy certain things.  I like windy days, so I look for those 4s and 5s and hop on then.  Plus, knowing the exact time for meteors makes it less painful than waiting around.


Definitely!! I don't think I've ever seen a double rainbow in my old island before (and that's considering I've played it for ~500 hours!) so it's really fun to know when my double rainbows are along with shooting stars & aurora skies so I can log in on those days/times. c:


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 29, 2021)

I absolutely hate the transitional colour of the grass when going into Spring from Winter. Why is it so ugly? For this reason I had to time travel to get rid of it, it's nasty xD

Anyone wondering, I'm in Southern Hemisphere, so I am going into Spring.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 29, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Why is it so ugly?


Its actually my favourite grass in the game!
I wish it could be that way always


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 29, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Its actually my favourite grass in the game!
> I wish it could be that way always


Oh nice! For some reason, I cannot stand it. I prefer the grass to be a brighter green.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 29, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Oh nice! For some reason, I cannot stand it. I prefer the grass to be a brighter green.


I'm a fool for fall
I've been excited for it since spring as I did not realise half the DIYs were locked to one week

It also helps its my favourite season IRL and Halloween is my favorite holiday.

My second island is autumn themed, and while I've been helping to decorate it from island 1 where I got some DIYs, I've spent the last 6 months not time travelling, although I want to, to experience it in real time.

I'm so excited for this change.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 29, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm a fool for fall
> I've been excited for it since spring as I did not realise half the DIYs were locked to one week
> 
> It also helps its my favourite season IRL and Halloween is my favorite holiday.
> ...



Ooh I love Fall as well. But Spring will always be my top favourite season irl and in the game. I'm a massive sucker for cherry blossom trees.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 29, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Ooh I love Fall as well. But Spring will always be my top favourite season irl and in the game. I'm a massive sucker for cherry blossom trees.


I'm hoping next year I get more enjoyment from it.
I've not got any trees that have cherry blossom
(I don't recall their names)
So when if was about I only had the effect, just no pretty trees.

I have only the same breed of non fruit trees for aesthetic reasons and I have the exact right amount for all wasps, bells, and items per day.
No more no less.


----------



## EmGee (Aug 29, 2021)

Lying in bed, trying to play, and my 7lb cat gets on my chest and licks my forehead. Love her but she has personal space issues.


----------



## Telula (Aug 29, 2021)

EmGee said:


> Lying in bed, trying to play, and my 7lb cat gets on my chest and licks my forehead. Love her but she has personal space issues.



Hey, if she fits she sits.


----------



## xXJessXx (Aug 30, 2021)

Ever since this game has came out I always want the next season to arrive. So right now I am decorating for fall but then I will get burned out and not play it. Then I will regret missing that season. So then I’m like okay. I will decorate for winter instead! Cue Spring 2021 when I load my game up for the first time in months and there’s Christmas trees and illuminated reindeer amongst cherry blossom trees! 
I’m always going through cycles in this game where I am addicted for a few weeks then I can’t play it for ages.


----------



## JKDOS (Aug 30, 2021)

Goodbye Fireworks and summer. Hello Fall.



peachycrossing9 said:


> I absolutely hate the transitional colour of the grass when going into Spring from Winter. Why is it so ugly?



I sort of like it. It looks good with the dirt path. It kind of has a Fall feeling to it. It's especially nice to see after being stuck with snow for a couple months.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 30, 2021)

The Fireworks Festival this year was a bit better than last year since you do get food items from Redd, but since I played this game last year it was basically the same thing and it got too repetitive with the Fireworks throughout the month in August. Don't get me wrong it was nice the first time seeing the fireworks and the villagers clapping and shouting all around, but when you see it for like the 10th time it starts to get boring.


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 31, 2021)

I just noticed k.k. slider is naked. I never really paid much attention to him. In my mind he had some sort of clothing.


----------



## JKDOS (Aug 31, 2021)

The fireworks show can happen during the prologue when you only have 2 villagers (Jock and Uchi). I find it strange that your island would host such an event in its current state.



Bluebellie said:


> I just noticed k.k. slider is naked. I never really paid much attention to him. In my mind he had some sort of clothing.



He wears a guitar


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 1, 2021)

first shoutout to coco,greta,zucker,dom and gala they my peeps forever and always <3 
thanks for coming to my ted talk


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 1, 2021)

I just realized you can open and close the curtains in some rooms. This is a game changer for sure. Now I can experiment with the light options while decorating.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 1, 2021)

i didn’t know until recently when i saw a post on here that scorpions were in new leaf. in all my years of playing new leaf i never thought i saw a scorpion before. i thought that was a new feature in new horizons


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 1, 2021)

Even after Redd has made one or more appearances in the fireworks shows before the museum upgrade,  Isabelle and Nook have the nerve to say "Some shady character has been spotted". How rude :O

	Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2021



ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i didn’t know until recently when i saw a post on here that scorpions were in new leaf. in all my years of playing new leaf i never thought i saw a scorpion before. i thought that was a new feature in new horizons



They were in AC as far back as Wild World


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 1, 2021)

I feel like most of the time I open up the game, it’s just me staring at the screen trying out ideas in my head rather than the actual game.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2021)

I actually prefer Redd to Nook. Foxes are cooler than raccoons/tanukis.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 2, 2021)

Does anyone else feel like all the house rooms are so small, and then the attics is too big?


----------



## Beanz (Sep 2, 2021)

i don’t have enough tbt yet but im thinking about what i’d change my username once i have saved enough for it. im debating whether or not i should change my username to “beanz” or “ilomilo.” i feel like beanz is too common of a username and id get confused with other people who also have bean in their names. beanz is apart of my discord username and i’ve been known as beanz on other sites on the internet since like.. forever. im also thinking of ilomilo because it sounds cool, it’s the name of one of my favorite songs but im worried that i would be confused for as a boy because it has milo in it.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 3, 2021)

I would love to have a green tulip hat. Or even better a green patchwork tulip hat! I think those hats are so darn cute and they’re my favourite to wear when it’s rainy.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 3, 2021)

I know for a fact that snow is going to come soon in the Northern Hemisphere while the South gets summer around that time. One of the reasons why I deleted Twilight (which was in the South at the time) was because the snow really bothered me back when it was in the South, but its gone now so now I can do Southern Hemisphere again.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm on a mix of joy and sadness right now.
i'm so happy because i will finally buy NH
yet sad because to buy NH i have to sell my 3ds. NSwitch it's selling in brazil for 2039,92 and NH it's selling at 399,99 dammit i wonder why the things cost too much in my country. 
it's not even a rich place to have absurd prices like that!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ve been using the villager posters as a way to keep track of who I’ve had on my island! I’ve missed quite a few though, and I’m tempted to bring them back (even the ones I didn’t care for) so I can get them. But for the most part I’ve got everybody. Sometimes I like to just look through my poster collection.


----------



## maria110 (Sep 4, 2021)

I really didn't like Deena the normal on my island at all but I love Vesta.   It's weird how some normals just don't click for me while others do even when they aren't the ones commonly considered to be cute, like Vesta.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 5, 2021)

Why am I never satisfied with flower placement around my island? I was watching a video on YouTube last night and saw an island filled with mainly white flowers with little pops of colour in between and now I want to do the same on my island.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 6, 2021)

why must finding amiibo cards be so hard  i've looked at target, walmart and gamestop online and all the packs are either sold out, not available to ship to my address or like $16.


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

rng is so strange. how is it that i managed to catch 4 barred knifejaws before catching 1 zebra turkeyfish, when the barred knifejaw is apparently supposed to be rarer?


----------



## Orius (Sep 13, 2021)

Meeting Pascal for the first time wanting my newly caught Scallop...


----------



## maria110 (Sep 13, 2021)

Piper asked to move out and I let her. Then I found Bella, another peppy goth.  I like Piper more though. I miss Piper.   I'll probably bring her back once I get Bella's photo.  Am I a bad person for not liking Bella as much as Piper?


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 13, 2021)

Vintage Viola said:


> I’ve been using the villager posters as a way to keep track of who I’ve had on my island! I’ve missed quite a few though, and I’m tempted to bring them back (even the ones I didn’t care for) so I can get them. But for the most part I’ve got everybody. Sometimes I like to just look through my poster collection.



I do the same thing, except with villager photos.  I decorate my entire bedroom with them, and I love it a lot.  The only photos missing are those of whomI really did not want and was happy to see go (Keaton, Gaston, Deli, Static).  I am quickly running out of room though.


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2021)

maria110 said:


> Am I a bad person for not liking Bella as much as Piper?



of course not! i might be biased since i also like piper more than bella lol, but it’s perfectly okay and normal to like one villager more than another! having preferences isn’t a bad thing at all. : )


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Forgot to check my Turnip prices every half day. lol

I also found out about this "Turnip Calculator" website that helps you predict which spike you're having, but it's probably too late to predict that now. I tried my best to write down the prices I could remember, but it seems to be just a small spike.

Man, stalkbroking is hard! lmao


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 14, 2021)

I realized that designing your island takes up so much of your time. Now I remember why I have like 4,000 hours into this game.


----------



## Snek (Sep 14, 2021)

I am feeling optimistic about Halloween this year. Its such a popular holiday that it would be mad to release only 3 new Halloween items. That being said, I do love the new Halloween items released so far. The spooky trees are my favourite. I've already decorated my island with many of them.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 14, 2021)

Snek said:


> I am feeling optimistic about Halloween this year. Its such a popular holiday that it would be mad to release only 3 new Halloween items. That being said, I do love the new Halloween items released so far. The spooky trees are my favourite. I've already decorated my island with many of them.


I agree that Halloween in ACNH is awesome, but I am on the fence whether they will release more than the 3 new items (which are still very awesome).  I kinda hoped they would have stepped away from the “everything pumpkin” decor this year, and take up some other Halloween themes, but that does not seem the case (as of yet).  It would be great to see stuff akin to a haunted house/ghosts/vampires/etc.  

The only way I could see them adding more for Halloween 2021 is if they drop another update prior to Oct, and from the sounds of it, the rumors of the next update don’t have it dropping until Nov, at least according to previously accurate leakers.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 15, 2021)

I kinda wish the boba teas weren't so ridiculously tiny when placed down... I made a boba tea shop next to Chelsea's house, and they look like they are made for a doll   Please nintendo, give us normal sized boba teas in the future


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 15, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I kinda wish the boba teas weren't so ridiculously tiny when placed down... I made a boba tea shop next to Chelsea's house, and they look like they are made for a doll   Please nintendo, give us normal sized boba teas in the future


I think I’ve gotten to the point where we know things aren’t exactly _to scale_ in Animal Crossing. Although normal sized ones would be nice.


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

The others were right; it's a bit soon to jump into New Leaf when I've barely started with New Horizons. lol There's a sense of restlessness I'm feeling from New Horizons right now. I know it's only been a week and I shouldn't be impatient, but my house isn't quite in the right spot I want, and rearranging each house costs 50,000 bells. Phew.

And then there's the dilemma of how I should decorate the island when arranging the buildings already cost so much money, or where I should even begin. I was thinking of starting small with the fences first, maybe arranging them around each villager home... but like I said, the homes aren't positioned quite exactly where I want, so the fences will have to wait... Then there's the flowers and how many I should grow or where I should plant them to make them look nice... I just don't have an eye for decoration, so this kind of stuff is almost as challenging as advanced science for me. lol

And don't get me started with the museum donations. There were two fishes I accidentally sold to Nook's Cranny, and now I'm having a hard time trying to get them back (goldfish and neon tetra). The creatures list in the game says that the goldfish has the possibility to appear in all hours in ponds, but all I've been getting are crawfishes and catfish. The goldfish is a rare catch... And so, I'm left wondering if I'd ever complete the collections at all. lol Seems like a very daunting task to hunt down and catch all these things.

The road ahead of me in NH just seems like a steep mountain. I guess I could just take it one day at a time, hopefully having some kind of decently-decorated island in a year or two. I guess I'm so uptight about this stuff (as opposed to just relaxing and take it slowly) because I kinda have an OCD about things not being organized, so when I look at how messy and un-ideal my island layout is everytime I turn the game on... it's just not a pleasant feeling. lol But we'll get there, someday.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 18, 2021)

I got a dog on Sunday. I didnt even want a dog but my husband wore me down. No regrets though as I adore the pup.

He's a 6 month old akita/ German shepard mix.
Hes very sweet when he's not being pure evil.
If he's not loving and cuddly, he's jumping around the house, biting me, and destroying items.
6 months is still a puppy and he came from his last home with some very bad habits we are working on getting out of him. So being a **** is to be expected from him I guess.

I love my dog but boy is he draining.
I've had no energy since I got him.

What does this have to do with the game?

I've not had it in me to play any video games since I got him.
I've played my island for all of 10 minutes this week.
Do I want to play? Yes
Do I have any energy to? No

I tried to go on my island today.

I spoke to egbert and then I was too drained to do any more.

I hope this isn't the end of my gaming for the foreseeable future.

I've even not had the drive to come here.

I still love the game but it royally sucks when real life gets in the way.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 18, 2021)

I recently built a 'tall mini mountain' for the island's shrine and I now just realize the music in the game goes lower the higher you're up.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 18, 2021)

Restarting is so good because you get to earn back all those Nook Mile Achievements that are easy to get. I feel like that is a much more easier way to grind more of them to generate Nook Mile Tickets. I love having a 2nd island!


----------



## maria110 (Sep 18, 2021)

Finally got around to inviting Bob to my island.  Bob is pretty classic, so I'm looking forward to having him around for awhile.  I'm up to 173 villager photos.  Not sure I'll reach 200 photos by the end of the year which was my goal.   I have been inviting villagers new to me though, most recently Rocco, Static, Patty, Bill, Bob (as mentioned), Papi, Ed, and Phoebe.  Also worked on catching fish but the only one I found for the museum was the barreleye.


----------



## KatKarma (Sep 18, 2021)

I had a funny thing happened with Coco the other night.  I found her staring intently at the australopithecus skull in my Spooky Carnival.  Not just for a few minutes.  I came back after about 20 minutes and she was still standing there staring at it.  I know she's supposed to be creepy and possibly represent the dead but this just made me laugh.  Maybe she knew him in a previous life?


----------



## maria110 (Sep 19, 2021)

I can't decide if I want Judy back or not.  I also can't decide if I want to reset my new island or not.  I've been getting tired of the secondary islands more quickly lately.  It's fun to reset and get to see new maps.  I love maps and I think part of me feels like there will be the perfect New Horizons map for me someday, lol.   I can terraform, but it would be more magical if the perfect island just appeared because my terraforming is never perfectly natural looking.  Another random thought:  will I ever be able to make a good city core island?  Will I be playing this game for a decade trying to make a city core island?  Will I ever complete the bug and fish exhibits on my main island?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 19, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I spoke to egbert and then I was too drained to do any more.


Egbert made me feel this way most days tbh haha


----------



## Aminata (Sep 21, 2021)

I wanted to remove mayor from my user name since i'm no longer mayor.
but someone already uses the name i want now i don't know what to do :s
guess  i'll save it for the future ha ha


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

So, today marks the first day I've ever felt like taking a break from New Horizons, just two weeks or so after I bought it. All the daily effort over the past few days to rearrange around buildings and making sure the decorations go in the right place, I guess that repetitive routine just finally got to me.

Sigh. Oh well. 'Twas fun while it lasted. Hope my break won't be long-term.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 24, 2021)

With the new museum update, it got me thinking about our own personalized exhibits from New Leaf. I kind of want that back.


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

So after my last post, I changed my mind and booted up my ACNH with disastrous results (time-traveled backwards; see the ACNH FAQ thread for more details). It just leaves me even more reluctant to play it anymore now that I've messed up my island. I'm pretty sure it means I've missed Bug Day since the island won't have a "new day" until Oct 17th (the date when I accidentally time-traveled forward to before traveling backwards till today's date). I also missed Marshal's birthday.

I guess it's a saving grace that I didn't travel far enough to miss Halloween... that would've been really disastrous. Maybe I should just wait until Oct 17th before I play NH again. I never wanted to time-travel in such an unnatural way, at least not for Animal Crossing. Now it's all ruined.


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh you don’t have to worry about that ^^ just sync your time up with the internet again and it’ll work fine.  Because you timetraveled backwards if you set it back to today it will count that as a new day, and will work fine from that point onwards


----------



## MhmmCheeseburger (Sep 25, 2021)

I haven’t played in months and I feel new again. Haha. Wishing they’d make more of the Sanrio cards…


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 25, 2021)

Been going back and replaying the events in ACNH and to be honest they were a lot more fun than I originally thought.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm not sure who I want for my 10th villager
I thought I did but as I'm moving them back to my island, I'm just not feeling it as much.
But I've no other ideas who I want in their place.

Hopefully the amiibo set 5 adds some old villagers I want.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 26, 2021)

I feel like I should not be forced to be given a free gift or giving others tips because I have to. I know people say in trades and while selling turnips that "Tips are appreciated" but they never make it clear if you have to give it to them or not. I am just saying this because some people I come across have forced me to have a free gift and even though I tell them "no thx" they get easily offended for no reason.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 26, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I feel like I should not be forced to be given a free gift or giving others tips because I have to. I know people say in trades and while selling turnips that "Tips are appreciated" but they never make it clear if you have to give it to them or not. I am just saying this because some people I come across have forced me to have a free gift and even though I tell them "no thx" they get easily offended for no reason.


I agree.
I always avoid people who are ambiguous as it never means its cool if you don't give.
It only ever really means "I have a set price I haven't told you, but I won't tell you incase you give more than it"


----------



## azurill (Sep 26, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I feel like I should not be forced to be given a free gift or giving others tips because I have to. I know people say in trades and while selling turnips that "Tips are appreciated" but they never make it clear if you have to give it to them or not. I am just saying this because some people I come across have forced me to have a free gift and even though I tell them "no thx" they get easily offended for no reason.





Moritz said:


> I agree.
> I always avoid people who are ambiguous as it never means its cool if you don't give.
> It only ever really means "I have a set price I haven't told you, but I won't tell you incase you give more than it"


I would always say tips are appreciated but not required because I never know how much to ask for without sounding greedy. It never bothered me if they didn’t tip.


----------



## Alexis (Sep 26, 2021)

i keep on getting stung by wasps (3 times today) but am too lazy to make medicine :3


----------



## Speeny (Sep 27, 2021)

I prefer cedar trees over fruit trees. They look more attractive. Though, I guess it depends on what aesthetic you like.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 27, 2021)

I wonder if Brewster has a wife and/or children. Or is it just him and his gyroids? Bachelor Brewster


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 27, 2021)

azurill said:


> I would always say tips are appreciated but not required because I never know how much to ask for without sounding greedy. It never bothered me if they didn’t tip.


I usually just send people 2 TBT, it’s usually appreciated ^^


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Sep 29, 2021)

I never realized when blathers talks it echoes in the museum and I think that’s just neat


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 30, 2021)

Maybe I’m just a show off, but I think it’s a shame that nobody can see your nook mile achievements except through the title... But that’s only if they even know what achievement the titles are from in the first place. And the most impressive achievements don’t necessarily give the most fun keywords.

I guess I’m just a show off, but I loveddd working really hard for gold badges and having anyone I streetpassed see them xD


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 30, 2021)

It's the last day for those annoying mosquitoes! (for the Northern Hemisphere) 
They won't be missed.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 1, 2021)

I just discovered Frobert and I’m in love. What a CUTIE

edit: also I kind of wish there was an npc where you could purchase materials from. It would be convenient being able to purchase material packs especially if your island is half-finished and the trees are generally completely surrounded by decor. I don’t wanna spend all my miles to go to other islands for my materials


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 3, 2021)

Have you ever looked at some of your old screenshots and go "Why did I get rid of this...".
Because I do.  










(I still have this spot where Sylvana is sitting, I just 'cleaned' it up.)


----------



## maria110 (Oct 3, 2021)

I bummed that Halloween is time locked.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2021)

Apparently the mushroom wand is the only customizable wand in the game. What an interesting fact.


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Gonna try and take my giveaways to Nookazon. It gets hectic there pretty easily, free giveaways, but I just wanna see how the trading experience is like. Feel free to find me there (link in signature).


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 4, 2021)

I wish we could customize the in game furniture with the in game shirts like in new leaf. Sometimes I just don’t want to waste pattern space.


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Talk about a dilemma: I finally got 10 villagers and 3 stars, so now KK is about to move in. However, I actually wanted to get Aurora onto my island, so I need one open plot, but that couldn't happen without a time-travel (and ergo, missing KK's entrance). Meh.


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

I didn't know pushing villagers will make them sad in the game. I mean, it makes sense, but it just never occurred to me. I've been gently nudging them many times now whenever I need them to move, so that's probably why they didn't say anything. lol They still looked kinda upset though.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2021)

There have been times where I’d accidentally hit my villagers with a net, simply because I was holding one while attempting to talk to them. It hurts seeing their sad faces when I hit them. I wish my character would talk to my villagers when I press “A” in front of them rather than smacking them with a net. It’s irritating sometimes.


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

I remember I was messing around with time-traveling one night, and I had randomly stepped into Nook's Cranny by coincidence, and so, out of curiosity, I asked what the turnip price was, and it was 515 bells or something! Unfortunately...

_"Oops, looks like we're about to close. Please come back tomorrow."_

Yeah. That happened. Literally 10 seconds later. Sigh.

I've been trying to recreate that high spike ever since. lol


----------



## maria110 (Oct 9, 2021)

If you time travel far into the future and then come back, will your island be overrun with flowers or with weeds?  I really want more weeds (the big bushy kind that look cute) but I don't want more flowers...


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2021)

maria110 said:


> If you time travel far into the future and then come back, will your island be overrun with flowers or with weeds?  I really want more weeds (the big bushy kind that look cute) but I don't want more flowers...



i believe your island would only be overrun with flowers if it rained/snowed during the last time you played before time travelling. if it didn’t rain or snow, then you should just have weeds.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 10, 2021)

I was thinking about it and I have extremely mixed thoughts on NH. And I can’t remember if I’ve ever voiced it, so if I have before, please bear with me. 

On one hand, I absolutely love the game and think it’s one of my favorites to come out on the switch. I don’t have nearly as many hours as other people have put into it because I had to work all of lockdowns and stuff (never got quarantined bc I was considered “essential” for working in museum collections so I had to physically go to work), but it is definitely one of my top played games of all time (only falling behind NL (which I literally played 3-4hr/daily from release - 2019 minus a brief 6 months in 2016), Rune Factory Frontier, and Rune Factory 4). There is a lot to love about ACNH and I love pretty much all aspects of it (minus some small petty things). I think it’s a very strong addition to the animal crossing franchise (though that opinion did not happen until over a year after its release).

On the other hand, I am also greatly…. Disappointed (?) with it as well. There are quite a few things that kind of stand out that “upset” (I’m not actually upset, just… missing it I suppose) about.

Don’t get me wrong, I absolutely LOVE the design/customization aspect of it as it’s always been one of my favorite things to do, but I can’t help but feel let down because I loved having a sense of randomness within the series. I enjoy being able to choose where my villagers move in, but I hate that they have to get approval to move out. It takes me out of the feeling of strangeness and nostalgia that AC has always given me—not being able to always control what happens in your life. Personally I would’ve been happier if we could choose the plots and villagers could only move in those plots, but kept the “randomness” of villagers being able to move out.

another thing I was disappointed in was the “lack of content” — the lack of other buildings/stores, characters like the pelican trio disappearing, no cap’n or tortimer, no booker, etc., no mini games, roost, whatever. I find my island feeling empty without these things. I don’t want to hold onto hope that they’ll ever be added (obviously the roost was confirmed, but in terms of other permanent shops, even if they’re accessed via sea plane/boat), but I do miss these aspects from past games terribly.

I’m also slightly disappointed with the personality types. Not that I think they’re bad by ANY means, I just was hoping they’d be varied a LITTLE bit more— I get kind of tired hearing the same convo from two different Cranky or Peppy, for example, every day. Also, I am one of those who misses the personalities from ACGC, so I would *love* for more “mean” characters to come back.

the last thing I’m kind of actually very upset about is the tool system. I used to spend hours upon hours fishing and catching bugs in previous titles, but I find myself not even wanting to do that because of how often the tools break. It’s really frustrating that gold tools even break at all. I think that the DIY was a great addition overall, but the tools aspect was the *worst* decision the devs could have ever made. On top of everything else.

:’)


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 10, 2021)

SoftCrowbar said:


> the last thing I’m kind of actually very upset about is the tool system. I used to spend hours upon hours fishing and catching bugs in previous titles, but I find myself not even wanting to do that because of how often the tools break. It’s really frustrating that gold tools even break at all. I think that the DIY was a great addition overall, but the tools aspect was the *worst* decision the devs could have ever made. On top of everything else.
> 
> :’)



Agree with this! Fishing and catching was a way to play in a relaxing way. Especially in a game where there isn't as much to do besides creative things, it would've been nice to keep this way of playing the same.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 10, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Agree with this! Fishing and catching was a way to play in a relaxing way. Especially in a game where there isn't as much to do besides creative things, it would've been nice to keep this way of playing the same.


I like the new way more.
Its more fun to have to make another and super far from hard to do it.
Personally I dont get the complaint 


SoftCrowbar said:


> I was thinking about it and I have extremely mixed thoughts on NH. And I can’t remember if I’ve ever voiced it, so if I have before, please bear with me.
> 
> On one hand, I absolutely love the game and think it’s one of my favorites to come out on the switch. I don’t have nearly as many hours as other people have put into it because I had to work all of lockdowns and stuff (never got quarantined bc I was considered “essential” for working in museum collections so I had to physically go to work), but it is definitely one of my top played games of all time (only falling behind NL (which I literally played 3-4hr/daily from release - 2019 minus a brief 6 months in 2016), Rune Factory Frontier, and Rune Factory 4). There is a lot to love about ACNH and I love pretty much all aspects of it (minus some small petty things). I think it’s a very strong addition to the animal crossing franchise (though that opinion did not happen until over a year after its release).
> 
> ...


This game is the best in the series to me, but it certainly is different.
I can understand those mixed feelings.
It does not have everything the older games does. This is normal in most games but the series up until now has stayed consistent with them so them being missing does show.

But the game also offers a lot more than other entries with the whole island design thing.

This entry is far from lacking in content.
It might even have more than any other game in the series.
But it's not the same.
So mixed feelings are totally normal


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 10, 2021)

I think it’s funny that out of all the updates
the one that really got me invested
the one that made me completely decorate my entire island
was

the bubble tea


The freaking bubble tea got me into playing the game because I just had to make a boba shop

and now I love my island


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 10, 2021)

Sometimes restarting your island too much can become repetitive. Its like you wanted to have a great map, but you spend all that restarting you ask yourself "Whats the point? Its just going to be the same outcome." It took me a very a long while to get a great map for my main island and 2nd island but eventually I found great ones that will not wanna make me restart. I made sure to have both island have different layouts and different native fruits just so I can take advantage of it. I'm glad I did it but man the process was a struggle.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 10, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> I think it’s funny that out of all the updates
> the one that really got me invested
> the one that made me completely decorate my entire island
> was
> ...


I agree its funny as that update meant nothing to me.
Actually it was an annoyance as I wanted to get fireworks items from the raffle.
And it took ages.

It would be nice if they made a way all us fans could get the items easily


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

This game sure does a great job of making you feel bad about hitting villagers with the net (to get them to move out). I don't want to do it! But sometimes...







Man, I'm sorry, Alice! lol Stop looking at me like that!


----------



## Speeny (Oct 10, 2021)

I love paper lanterns. So comforting, especially at night. They're very homely, even. Look great beside cedar trees.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 10, 2021)

I really wish Marshal would move out so I can go island hopping lol


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2021)

It kind of sucks that you need WiFi to enjoy absolutely any of the updates. There are some people that just don’t have the money or do not have the means to WiFi. I understand why it’s required but it’s just annoying. Some of these things that were added in updates should’ve already been in the game. That way, there wouldn’t even be a need for updates. Imagine having a copy of this game without being able to enjoy any of the updates. I don’t even own this game anymore but this was the main thing that irritated me…


----------



## Orius (Oct 11, 2021)

I read a YouTube comment on one of the videos that teach you how to use time-travel to get a villager to move out. The comment said that he wished you could just have Isabelle get a villager out or something, which I agree, because it's pretty ridiculous how difficult it is to get a villager to move out in such a relaxing game, like I need a blood sacrifice or something. It's almost Pokémon Ditto-breeding level hard, and even Ditto-IV-breeding has been made easier over the years. I shouldn't stress this much in Animal Crossing.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 11, 2021)

I never noticed that Isabelle wears a little sweater closer to November (noticed TT to Oct 28, I’m not sure when it starts) and it’s very cute!!!


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> I read a YouTube comment on one of the videos that teach you how to use time-travel to get a villager to move out. The comment said that he wished you could just have Isabelle get a villager out or something, which I agree, because it's pretty ridiculous how difficult it is to get a villager to move out in such a relaxing game, like I need a blood sacrifice or something. It's almost Pokémon Ditto-breeding level hard, and even Ditto-IV-breeding has been made easier over the years. I shouldn't stress this much in Animal Crossing.



i feel this. i only have to time travel a villager out around 1-3 times a month, but good lord is it frustrating. it always takes 2+ hours to get the villager out, and every time it seems like every villager _except_ for the one i want out will ask to leave. it’s a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## Olly7 (Oct 11, 2021)

I randomly realised that instead of waiting for cedar trees to grow (and forgetting to buy the cedar starts in the first place), it's much easier to fly to mystery islands and dig up a bunch, so now I've planted more trees in the last day or two than I have in all my previous time combined and I think I might be a little addicted.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 11, 2021)

i thought that sherb was a returning villager from new leaf until last week when i was reading his wiki page, i must of gotten him confused with someone else.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 11, 2021)

Why does it feel like everyone else who plays animal crossing has like 20x more space on their islands for trees!!! I feel like I try to put a bunch of trees down and they just don’t fit with everything else :’(


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 11, 2021)

SoftCrowbar said:


> Why does it feel like everyone else who plays animal crossing has like 20x more space on their islands for trees!!! I feel like I try to put a bunch of trees down and they just don’t fit with everything else :’(


Have you ever tried making a small orchard? I have one on my 2nd island (Spiral) That really shows it off. If you want you can check it out for inspiration its in my signature.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 11, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Have you ever tried making a small orchard? I have one on my 2nd island (Spiral) That really shows it off. If you want you can check it out for inspiration its in my signature.


I actually have one! I’m just talking about those like “forest/cottagecore” ones that seem to have so much space. Maybe it’s the way I terraformed that makes it feel smaller than the others


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 11, 2021)

SoftCrowbar said:


> I actually have one! I’m just talking about those like “forest/cottagecore” ones that seem to have so much space. Maybe it’s the way I terraformed that makes it feel smaller than the others


Just make whatever stands out to you. Its best never to compare your island to others. Trust me I know from experience.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 12, 2021)

omg im sitting in my studying class rn and i think the person behind me is playing new leaf under the desk. i can hear the 9 AM music blaring and i think they’re talking to isabelle.


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

It kinda makes me feel weird when people say that I have a beautiful island because it's definitely nowhere from being complete. lol You'll see a lot of empty patches of land with no buildings or decorations, or you'll see villager homes surrounded by trees blocking the front of their homes, or just different species of trees haphazardly positioned amongst one another. haha It's definitely much better decorated than the old days, but man, it's a far cry from truly beautiful islands out there.

I mean, don't get me wrong though - I definitely appreciate the compliments.  I did work pretty hard on what decorations there are, so it's always nice to see people liking the scenery.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 15, 2021)

gotta love that gaming setup


----------



## Moritz (Oct 15, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> It kinda makes me feel weird when people say that I have a beautiful island because it's definitely nowhere from being complete. lol You'll see a lot of empty patches of land with no buildings or decorations, or you'll see villager homes surrounded by trees blocking the front of their homes, or just different species of trees haphazardly positioned amongst one another. haha It's definitely much better decorated than the old days, but man, it's a far cry from truly beautiful islands out there.
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong though - I definitely appreciate the compliments.  I did work pretty hard on what decorations there are, so it's always nice to see people liking the scenery.


I feel the same.
I always felt like I made a square shaped island.
Even when I added extra roads for getting around, they were short cuts in my square.

My island is far from extravagant.
Its far from hard to navigate

But I hear nothing but praise for it.

I say take the compliment
Just goes to show the little stuff and simple stuff goes a long way.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2021)

Can't wait to have these on my island! 











And more too.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 15, 2021)

we have to wait 21 days til the update drops 

life is pain.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 15, 2021)

The longer I’m sitting here thinking about the update the more anxious I become. Not because of what’s being added though but because of the amiibo card aspect. I’m worried about how that will be handled.
Being said I’m extremely excited otherwise


----------



## Orius (Oct 16, 2021)

I know it's not unusual for the game to make you feel like a jerk sometimes, but man, some of these rejection dialogues that appear when a camper asks if he could stay on your island...

_"Sad? Too bad."_

Wow, chill your attitude there, Orius.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 16, 2021)

Idk what happened but after coming back to acnh after a 5-6 month break the colors look much more vivid. Maybe it’s my TV or something but graphically it looks more “animal crossing”-like for some reason lately


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm going to have un-decorate my dock now that Kapp'n is coming so I can jump aboard his boat and go on a Mystery Island Tour.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 16, 2021)

My dock is so tiny.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 16, 2021)

So I really like all the new updates coming to the game. However, it looks like I’m going to have to do a lot of work on the new Happy Home Island, before I can do things on my actual island. I want to be able to customize my villager homes right away, but it looks like I have to get to certain levels before I do that. 
So much work.
I just want it all magically added without having to work for it


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 16, 2021)

The major update that this game is getting is really going to change how we see New Horizons, but its also sad how its the "last major update" according to Nintendo.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 16, 2021)

I was just thinking about how nice it would be if we had bad ordinances as well.


Something like Unlucky Day Ordinance.

-Random tripping for no reason.
-Roaches all day every day.
-No limit on how many weeds can grow or spread.
-Grumpy villagers all around.
-More Fights in villager interactions.
-More wasps falling from trees.


I would sign myself up for that.
I know it sounds silly, because why would anyone enact a bad ordinance, but I would.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 17, 2021)

not strictly related to new horizons but i have been pronouncing octavian’s name for years. i pronounce it oct-tiv-in, when it’s really oct-tav-vee-in. i’m just going to continue to mispronounced his name because i like it that way better.


----------



## Meowies (Oct 17, 2021)

I actually feel so sad that the game is pretty much over. I was expecting new content for the next (3 years in total) like Nintendo said but after the new IGN word... Yeah. It's over but with minor stuff. 

And on the case of Paradise I want to grind so bad and really want to create a really cute fair! It's almost torture having to wait for almost another 3 weeks... 

*Thoughts over*


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 17, 2021)

I wonder if we'll get anymore celestial items in the update or just more whimsical inspired items for those of us who have a magic/witch-core themed island...


----------



## maria110 (Oct 17, 2021)

I can't wait to have access to more house exteriors and outdoor furniture.


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ll finally be able to utilize the book shelf wall and manga wall to work in a room by accenting them on partitions. I never liked using the bookshelf wall in AC, just seemed kinda awkward.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 17, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> I’ll finally be able to utilize the book shelf wall and manga wall to work in a room by accenting them on partitions. I never liked using the bookshelf wall in AC, just seemed kinda awkward.


Thats so smart! Didn't even think of that, but ur totally right


----------



## Envy (Oct 17, 2021)

I wonder what happens when we polish instruments, like the alto saxophone. They might just sparkle, but I'm curious.

Also I really hope that they brought back the trumpet. This series has a horrendous record of representing woodwind and brass instruments. I was over the moon that the alto saxophone managed to come back, but bring the trumpet... and MORE. I must have MORE. lol. (although not confident that's happening). Also I dearly hope that the harpsichord was brought back because that's my favorite non-wind instrument.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 17, 2021)

I don’t really get the whole polishing thing. Is it just sparkles?
Maybe it’ll look nice on the crystal ball, but I don’t see me using it on anything else.


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 17, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I don’t really get the whole polishing thing. Is it just sparkles?
> Maybe it’ll look nice on the crystal ball, but I don’t see me using it on anything else.




It adds different effects to items, like polishing flower items will add butterflies, and shining that light up poster display gave it a glowy effect. And I think shining that flower fridge or whatever it’s called, may have added mist.


----------



## Fey (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ve been thinking that maybe *Rover* can be encountered on the new mysterious Islands. He is a traveler after all, and he’s already been modeled and in the game.

Just a thought, but I’d love to see him back again after May Day, and this would be a great opportunity appearances imo!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2021)

Tortimer is wearing my favorite clothing item in the series. I hope this means that the red and blue aloha tees, respectively, are returning. I guess it’s only speculation right now, but I really hope _these_ aloha tees return.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 19, 2021)

I didn't know this was a thing:


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 19, 2021)

With us customizing our villagers homes after HHP, when villagers are crafting in their homes, will their crafting table go where it always has? If we add one ourselves, will they use it instead?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2021



AccfSally said:


> My dock is so tiny.
> 
> View attachment 404247



In return, your beach is bigger in that acre than those with bigger docks.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 19, 2021)

i wish that could change your island name at least once after you’ve decided it already.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 22, 2021)

I hate my island entrance, it's too small and the cliffs are just dead space that could be utilised better now that the 2.0 update is coming.


----------



## Starboard (Oct 22, 2021)

How is it that we can wind up with multiple genuine artworks? Did the artists create them in bulk??


----------



## Raz (Oct 22, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i wish that could change your island name at least once after you’ve decided it already.


Yeah, even though I don't hate my island's name, I would probably change it if I could.

And, I know I may sound a little bit masochist here, but I would like to see them add some new bugs, fish and deep-sea creatures for us to catch. Those of us who have already completed the critterpedia have no use for catching critters unless we want to make some cash (which by this point, shouldn't be something we would need) or if we want to use some of them decoratively. 

More Celeste's recipes would also be good.


----------



## Orius (Oct 22, 2021)

I still can't get over how you'll be able to invite villagers into your home after the update. It's such a cool idea, and yet... kinda impractical. Like, what would I do? Just sit around, pretend to hang out with a digital program? lol Even the new dialogue would run out eventually. It's not like I could make tea for the villager or something... right?  Please add that feature.

Most likely, I'll probably invite Merry in, let the game run in the background while I go watch Netflix. lmao


----------



## Bugs (Oct 22, 2021)

And idea popped into my head randomly today, wouldn't it be cool if we could have framed versions of screenshots taken? Even if it's like, you have 6 slots for them, but then you can place them around your house as frames photos or posters, I think that would give photopia more of a purpose (I use photopia as a second "dream" house lol)

I just think it would be nice given all of the special photos people set up with their villagers, it would make the game feel a bit more alive having those memories around your house. And since we're having villagers come visit now, it would be cool if they could recognise themselves in a photo and comment on it 

Just something I thought would be a fun idea


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 22, 2021)

I just successfully made my first amiibo card! Etoile will be mine within the hour.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 22, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Megan great
> 
> Need bat villagers. Tons of bats. Nintendo please



Bats and Lizards!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 24, 2021)

The more I think about my island the more I want to flatten it and start over.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 24, 2021)

Starboard said:


> How is it that we can wind up with multiple genuine artworks? Did the artists create them in bulk??


Omg never thought about this lol yeah does seem like a major plothole haha


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Oct 24, 2021)

Why didnt gracie come back?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2021)

I don’t really care for a 5 star island. It’s just Isabelle telling you what your island is or isn’t. It’s a status. I’d rather have a 4 star island if happy with than a 5 star island Isabelle loves but I’m unsure about. Is this an unpopular opinion? Probably.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 27, 2021)

“How do people play on these islands?” Me while touring Dream addresses of really beautifully made islands. They’re super cool but I can barely walk ten steps without the frame rates dropping so I wonder how they’re able to play on them.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 27, 2021)

Does anyone else kinda just make up names for their villagers? Like, surnames or 'full' names.
I dunno. Some of their names sound so unusual, you can't help but wonder if they're just nicknames. 
Tom Nook and the Able sisters have last names, so they're definitely a thing in the AC universe. 

I wondered how life would be like if we all went by cheeky little mononyms too.
...Then I realized we do that already. We just call them usernames.
...
Anyway, here's a list of some names I've headcanoned for some villagers.

Katt - Katherine Felini (I also headcanon her as hating her full name)
Dobie - Ken Dobson
Dom - Dominic Ewey
Muffy - Madeline Hayward
Vivian - Vivian Wolfe
Francine - Francine Rabe
Chrissy - Christen Rabe
Nan - Nanette Phillip
Hippeux - Gary (thanks, Pocket Camp)
and, 
Bluebear - Blue Bear (Yeah. I know. In my defense, I always imagined that she was so peppy that upon meeting you she'd blurt out her full name so fast that it became one word).

Please tell me I'm not the only one who does something like this.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 27, 2021)

Crowsie said:


> Does anyone else kinda just make up names for their villagers? Like, surnames or 'full' names.
> I dunno. Some of their names sound so unusual, you can't help but wonder if they're just nicknames.
> Tom Nook and the Able sisters have last names, so they're definitely a thing in the AC universe.
> 
> ...


I dont give them names but I got lots of nicknames for tybalt like Mister tibs and The tibster


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2021)

Crowsie said:


> -snip-


I don’t do this, but it is creative if I’m being honest. I just call them by their actual names because I’m boring.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 27, 2021)

@Crowsie I like how everyone has a full name and then there's just Gary.


----------



## Raz (Oct 27, 2021)

Crowsie said:


> Does anyone else kinda just make up names for their villagers? Like, surnames or 'full' names.
> I dunno. Some of their names sound so unusual, you can't help but wonder if they're just nicknames.
> Tom Nook and the Able sisters have last names, so they're definitely a thing in the AC universe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding of Ewan Dobson, one of the most entertaining guys who ever played a guitar on youtube


----------



## Moritz (Oct 28, 2021)

I reset my island last night

I put well over 1000 hours into it.
Had nearly every stamp
All my favourite villagers 
A completed museum 
A complete catalogue 
Designed it just how I liked it

And now that it's gone I feel nothing but... relief 

I've been wanting a change for a while now, but with so much achieved, I wasn't prepared to let go.

But now I have an island that I'm happy with.
Probably. As I said, I reset last night. The island is barely touched.

I no longer have the issues that I would never have been able to change before such as an ugly yellow airport. Its now orange and beautiful.

I've been so unwilling to let go for so long.
And now that I have... it feels great.
I'm free to do whatever with my island now

I really hope my new island works out for me.


----------



## mirukushake (Oct 28, 2021)

I started a second island and decided to play in English since I usually play in Japanese. I thought maybe everyone's complaints about lazy villagers were hyperbole, but wow, they really went hard on the bug thing, huh? I wonder why? It was interesting to see how the same villagers' dialogue differed between languages, though I think I might prefer Japanese.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Is Sasha going to be the new Raymond? I honestly love Sasha. I don’t mind personally, but something tells me we will see a lot of him.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 28, 2021)

I wish there was a website that created flower pairings. So you could select a flower and it'd help you create a nice color scheme for a garden. As much as I love doing it manually, sometimes I wish I had a drag-and-drop list so I could pick and see the slight variations in color between the different flowers.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Is Sasha going to be the new Raymond? I honestly love Sasha. I don’t mind personally, but something tells me we will see a lot of him.


100% a lot of people seem to love him haha I’m sure people are gonna be frantic to get his (and shinos?) card


----------



## Raz (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Is Sasha going to be the new Raymond? I honestly love Sasha. I don’t mind personally, but something tells me we will see a lot of him.


Probably. I would even say, the "Sasha Mania" will be crazier than Raymond's or Marshal's.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Is Sasha going to be the new Raymond? I honestly love Sasha. I don’t mind personally, but something tells me we will see a lot of him.



I think Sasha is definitely going to be popular, but I think part of the Raymond hype was predicated on scarcity/not having an amiibo. I'm not sure we'll see another situation quite like that until next game or whenever they release new villagers without amiibos.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 28, 2021)

Crowsie said:


> Does anyone else kinda just make up names for their villagers? Like, surnames or 'full' names.
> I dunno. Some of their names sound so unusual, you can't help but wonder if they're just nicknames.
> Tom Nook and the Able sisters have last names, so they're definitely a thing in the AC universe.
> 
> ...


their names all sound so formal. the closest thing i do to this is calling tom nook "thomas nookington" bc it was on a meme


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 28, 2021)

Sometimes I look at the site’s ABD expecting to find bells there. Even though I have never deposited anything lol


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Sometimes I look at the site’s ABD expecting to find bells there. Even though I have never deposited anything lol



LMAO same. sometimes when i’m really tbt broke, i’ll check to see if i maybe randomly deposited some bells in there at one point and ‘forgot’ about it, knowing damn well i’ve never _once_ used that function since joining.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm determined to use this weekend to rebuild my island and make it look aesthetically pleasing not just for myself but for others too. I'm tired of my "that'll do" attitude when it comes to terraforming and decorating in general.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 29, 2021)

I’m struggling to pick between these villagers. Anchovy, Tad, or Maggie??????


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 29, 2021)

xara said:


> LMAO same. sometimes when i’m really tbt broke, i’ll check to see if i maybe randomly deposited some bells in there at one point and ‘forgot’ about it, knowing damn well i’ve never _once_ used that function since joining.


That’s me all the time


----------



## Moritz (Oct 29, 2021)

.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 30, 2021)

Tangy has officially left my island and as much as I loved her she just didn’t fit vibe with woodland villager theme.


----------



## Orius (Oct 31, 2021)

What I would pay to see some of the content from this video in NH. I mean, just the town meeting alone can be easily done, but villagers complaining about you the player would be a nice treat too, especially if you hit them with the net long enough.

Plus, Isabelle finally gets more involved in the island life in this video far more than the actual video game. lol


----------



## S.J. (Oct 31, 2021)

I don't need any additional villagers on my island, but maybe I want Agnes to live in my house?*

Nvm, we can share a vacation home. I am 100% designing us a shared vacation house (she just won't know we're sharing it ).

*obviously that's not possible.


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2021)

Where do all of my villagers go to the bathroom? Where do they sleep? They lack necessities in their houses lol.


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 31, 2021)

A lot of villagers that moved into my new island as the first ten are villagers I already have on my main island, or had quite recently before. So I was kind of bummed that I just kept getting villagers I already knew. They're great and all, but with over 300+ villagers in the game, you'd think I'd get ones I never had before instead of Teddy, Puddles, Nate and Muffy again lol.


----------



## Raz (Oct 31, 2021)

Personal problems have suddenly sucked out all my will to play (or do) anything right now. I want to play the game and do some things, accumulate some miles and stuff like that, but... I can't.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 31, 2021)

I think I am better off no longer trading because it has become such a headache these days. Of course I got everything I wanted so its no longer important.


----------



## azurill (Oct 31, 2021)

N a t said:


> Where do all of my villagers go to the bathroom? Where do they sleep? They lack necessities in their houses lol.


This is why it would have been nice if we can make their houses bigger and use partitions to make separate areas for them.


----------



## N a t (Oct 31, 2021)

azurill said:


> This is why it would have been nice if we can make their houses bigger and use partitions to make separate areas for them.


I would've loved that!


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2021)

Raz said:


> Personal problems have suddenly sucked out all my will to play (or do) anything right now. I want to play the game and do some things, accumulate some miles and stuff like that, but... I can't.



i feel this. i’ve got some personal stuff going on as well that is making completing the most simplest of tasks feel overwhelming and pointless. it sucks, but you’re not alone. i hope that things start to get better for you soon. take care of yourself.


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 1, 2021)

Today feels like April fools all over again. After getting used to the dark woods color, the site today feels blinding.


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Basically me everytime I open up my gates for visitors. lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 2, 2021)

Why can’t my ideas for terraforming turn out like I had imagined it? Nothing ever looks right and I always end up tearing it down out of frustration.


----------



## Misha (Nov 2, 2021)

Gabi, why is your house interior so weird?




At least when I finally have her in my town, the town will have a bathroom, kitchen and laundromat now I guess.


----------



## Magus (Nov 2, 2021)

Misha said:


> Gabi, why is your house interior so weird?
> View attachment 409550
> At least when I finally have her in my town, the town will have a bathroom, kitchen and laundromat now I guess.



She's very cute though.
And now that I think of it, she's kind of a reverse Sasha. Gender ambiguity in a villager design is nothing new after all...


----------



## Misha (Nov 2, 2021)

Magus said:


> She's very cute though.
> And now that I think of it, she's kind of a reverse Sasha. Gender ambiguity in a villager design is nothing new after all...


YES! That's essentially exactly why I like her. And why I like Sasha too c:


----------



## pocariS (Nov 2, 2021)

Spent the last 2-3 weeks terraforming my island and I put all the villagers in place, but just realized I don't like it so I'm about to move them all back to the beach and steamroll it all over again right before the big update.


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

I knew I should've chosen the Night Owl ordinance... sigh. It's 1:38am in the morning.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 4, 2021)

Happy Home Paradise is apparently available in AUS right now, and I'm kinda jealous since it wasn't a worldwide release time like 2.0 was.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 4, 2021)

Tianshengs house interior is not what I expected.
Its a kitchen


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 4, 2021)

Forget Redd and his art. I’m interested in Redd and his tickets. Just take all my bells!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 4, 2021)

Being in MST sucks right now. I just want Happy Home Paradise already :C 
I have plans tonight so I won't be able to fully enjoy it. Been trying super hard to avoid social media for spoilers too


----------



## Misha (Nov 5, 2021)

Why am I so busy now that the update came out? The amount of discipline I have to bring up to first finish all my work beforehand before actually playing more than a few minutes here and there...


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 5, 2021)

Spoiler: 🤯🤯



I can't believe you'll eventually be able to changing the exterior of your villagers homes on your island. I genuinely thought it would be interiors only... my mind is officially blown.


----------



## imorileo (Nov 5, 2021)

Moritz said:


> My husband just royally wound me up.
> 
> Apparently I'm too in to the game because I've decided that the housing area near the airport is the poor district because prices would be lower there due to noise pollution.
> 
> ...



Hey! This is such a fun and cool idea. I love when people put that much thought into their games.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

I have shino on my island but I am so not feeling it with her. 
Problem is no peppy really fits my theme of orange and autumn.
She doesn't fit the colour scheme but as a demon she fits the theme.

The only alternatives are just really ugly.

Can't wait to get all the reactions from her so I can kick her and never have a peppy again


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 5, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Spoiler: 🤯🤯
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you'll eventually be able to changing the exterior of your villagers homes on your island. I genuinely thought it would be interiors only... my mind is officially blown.


Really?? 
Is this confirmed?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 5, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Really??
> Is this confirmed?


Yes @Rosch also confirmed it with a screenshot of another player changing all their villagers houses to look identical.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 5, 2021)

So glad that Harvs island is so much more useful now. This was a much needed change in my opinion.


----------



## linkyasha (Nov 5, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Yes @Rosch also confirmed it with a screenshot of another player changing all their villagers houses to look identical.


oh bless you, now I know I don't have to live with Kid Cat's barn house forever


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 5, 2021)

Is anyone else just IN LOVE with the new gyroids??? Every time I unearth another I fall in love all over again. Such silly little fellows


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m really embarrassed to admit this, but whenever the Direct was released and the new villagers were announced, I misread Marlo’s name as Mario. All I could think about was that “he looks nothing like Mario” and “he’s not even red.” I obviously prefer his name being Marlo because it just rolls nicely off the tongue. I guess it’s because of all the characters we have based off characters from other Nintendo games.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m really embarrassed to admit this, but whenever the Direct was released and the new villagers were announced, I misread Marlo’s name as Mario. All I could think about was that “he looks nothing like Mario” and “he’s not even red.” I obviously prefer his name being Marlo because it just rolls nicely off the tongue. I guess it’s because of all the characters we have based off characters from other Nintendo games.


I did the same thing 
He wasn't dreamie material or anything but I saw the name and thought "well he's never coming to my island" XD

Now I know its marlo, one day he might!


----------



## azurill (Nov 5, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m really embarrassed to admit this, but whenever the Direct was released and the new villagers were announced, I misread Marlo’s name as Mario. All I could think about was that “he looks nothing like Mario” and “he’s not even red.” I obviously prefer his name being Marlo because it just rolls nicely off the tongue. I guess it’s because of all the characters we have based off characters from other Nintendo games.


Don’t  be embarrassed. I did the same thing. Had to go back and look at it again. Glad I’m not the only one that misread his name.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 5, 2021)

Shino is even more adorable than I was expecting and her house is perfect inside and out.  So lucky to have found her on a mystery island.  Also, I wasn't expecting to be into gyroids but they are so cool.  Now that I've seen some of them, I understand why people were excited to have them back.  I need to read up on haniwa.  Also, I want to find out the meaning behind Shino's name and inspiration for her design.


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 5, 2021)

I love how the AC team was so obviously watching to see what people were doing with their islands on social media and incorporated a lot of that into the new update. 

Totally unrelated, I opened my 24 amiibo cards and didn't get a single duplicate which is definitely a first for me! So, I already have half of Seires 5 finished off the bat. Unfortunately, I also didn't get the villagers I wanted most, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 5, 2021)

I want to do a give away for one of the new villagers, but their DIY requests are now for new DIYs that require stuff like baskets so I just can't be bothered to deal with requests I can't do


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m glad Tortimer isn’t dead.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 7, 2021)

Why are some fans still in such a rush to unlock all the new features in the update and DLC? I get they're exciting and will level up there overall game play but surely rushing through it all now will just leave them bored with the game sooner rather than later?


----------



## Lazaros (Nov 7, 2021)

if only i could spend all day playing acnh, that would be superb. i haven't really touched the game since july 2020 and oop-, i might have missed a lot of content.


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 7, 2021)

Some of the new items od Redds raffle are absolute game changers


----------



## Girlyliondragon (Nov 7, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m really embarrassed to admit this, but whenever the Direct was released and the new villagers were announced, I misread Marlo’s name as Mario. All I could think about was that “he looks nothing like Mario” and “he’s not even red.” I obviously prefer his name being Marlo because it just rolls nicely off the tongue. I guess it’s because of all the characters we have based off characters from other Nintendo games.


I thought that too. Now that I see the name is actually Marlo tho it definitely fits with his design. Someone on the AC character design team was a fan of the first Godfather movie when they made him lmao.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 7, 2021)

this is such a fun thread LOL thank you

I've been debating for little while where to place my house; the difference between my two choices is literally just one square-wide row. It sounds so silly like how bad can one square be, but the thing is that I could put a cliff in that one square space difference xbskhdks. This is why I'm so glad the moving fee is just 8k now, I can afford not being too nitpicky with my placements.

Also I'm bummed the glowing grass/moss thing doesn't grow like weed, I thought they multiplied so I watered them but turns out they don't I guess? So anyway it's time to rob the HHP place of all its vines and mosses. I feel bad about taking them though.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 7, 2021)

Tiansheng is very quickly becoming my favourite villager
I dont like the fitness hobby, but I love seeing him working out. He looks so cute in those glasses


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 7, 2021)

I have a really hard time deciding how my island should look and it makes me really complacent on using island designer to structure my island. I spend a lot of time visiting dream towns to still look for ideas, but can’t seem to get started on my own!


----------



## Looigi (Nov 7, 2021)

What Happens if Use you The Pharohs Mask and Trip While holding drinks?


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 7, 2021)

with all the new items im really torn on if i want to redo my island, but i dont want to mess everything up and then regret it and want it all back


----------



## Girlyliondragon (Nov 7, 2021)

Current random thought of the day is Wardell is a cutie and I will take that confession to my grave 6ft under.


----------



## Hilbunny (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m so obsessed with this game, to me, it’s the perfect game.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021



moo_nieu said:


> with all the new items im really torn on if i want to redo my island, but i dont want to mess everything up and then regret it and want it all back


So much work, so many hours. I would never redo my island. I’m just redecorating small areas at a time, as I get the items.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 7, 2021)

I wish some people out there had more realistic expectations of what this game could ever have been.

We could never have had everything the old games did and then lots of new stuff on top of it.
Its unrealistic and completely unreasonable to expect that. Just how much work do we expect to be put into one title?

And at the same time, I just don't understand how some people clearly take no joy in this game, and yet refuse to leave it.
I cant get that. If I bought a game and didn't like it I would just stop playing.

I'm a huge pokemon fan.
Gen 7 was the worst thing ever made.
So I stopped playing.

It was as simple as that.

I just wish the Community wasn't being torn down by such people.

Like, why stick about to moan to those who are having fun?

There have legit been threads trying to tell new players why they shouldn't be happy.
I just dont get it


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 7, 2021)

I so wish it was a bit easier to acquire the 2.0 items. My Nooks hasn’t had a single new thing, nor has my Able Sisters, except one ugly shirt.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Nov 7, 2021)

I am glad I started playing again and reset my island. Though getting through the beginning parts so I can use more 2.0 stuff has both excited and bummed me at equal parts ciz I'm impatient but don't want to TT.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 7, 2021)

I think it'd be neat if your fish/bug/deepsea creatures encyclopedia updated based on what kapp'n island you were on -- right now I'm having a hard time telling what exactly is available to catch. The bushes are a good hint, but sometimes they're not precise enough for my needs. ^_^;


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 8, 2021)

Dodo Airlines makes me feel really safe about traveling and being on the island. In past games Kapp’ns little boat didn’t make me feel so secure. Just was thinking about this when they took me to Harv’s Island today.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 9, 2021)

The garlic hanging from Katrina's RV door implies the existence of vampires in the animal crossing world

 Roswell is definitely not only an alien but also a robot


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Nov 9, 2021)

My Isabelle must be broken, because she is still yet to announce any visitors to my island... She just does the usual greetings


----------



## Moritz (Nov 9, 2021)

Faith is basically leather face
She looks like she's wearing a mask of another person's face on top of her own.

Its creepy


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 9, 2021)

This new Roommate Feature that HHP has is really great. I can pair up villagers who share the same common interests of their dream home.


----------



## Envy (Nov 9, 2021)

The part in the video after completing a vacation home where it shows the villager happy warms my heart every time. ☺


----------



## McMuffinburger (Nov 9, 2021)

Idk whats going on with the game 

i just know its a new animal crossing update i havent event watched the video i just reset my town f it lets start over lets do this yay!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 9, 2021)

McMuffinburger said:


> Idk whats going on with the game
> 
> i just know its a new animal crossing update i havent event watched the video i just reset my town f it lets start over lets do this yay!


Animal Crossing is the type of game that knows hows to keep you engaged and there is always something new going on. Its a great feeling.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 9, 2021)

The Moroccan furniture is just so pretty that I think it might be my new favourite decorating set alongside the glowing moss set.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 9, 2021)

Moritz said:


> -snip-


I may be reading into this wrong which is totally fair, but hear me out!

I feel like there’s a difference between people offering genuine criticism, and people hating the game. Personally, I love the game, but as I’ve said before, regardless of me loving the game, it wasn’t worth the price before this update. Most of my hours were me running around my completely flat island (literally in circles) unsure of what to do LOL so that may just have been me overwhelmed by the space of my island. Either way, my money stance still stands. 

I’m unsure about ACNH’s budget and size of their team and really am too lazy to check. But just compared to other games, even indie games with one to two person dev teams with BEAUTIFUL graphics, I don’t think ACNH’s graphics are an excuse as to why they couldn’t include simple features from past games. Like really, from somebody who has studied 3d models and  also has a boyfriend who is very very talented in making such things, we’ve both agreed that the really only models coming close to impressive are the bugs and fish. (I adore the whale shark c: ) Does that make me an expert? Absolutely not, far from! But I still call it like I personally see it- ACNH graphics are stellar compared to old games. They’re lacking when it comes to the models themselves.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 9, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> I may be reading into this wrong which is totally fair, but hear me out!
> 
> I feel like there’s a difference between people offering genuine criticism, and people hating the game. Personally, I love the game, but as I’ve said before, regardless of me loving the game, it wasn’t worth the price before this update. Most of my hours were me running around my completely flat island (literally in circles) unsure of what to do LOL so that may just have been me overwhelmed by the space of my island. Either way, my money stance still stands.
> 
> I’m unsure about ACNH’s budget and size of their team and really am too lazy to check. But just compared to other games, even indie games with one to two person dev teams with BEAUTIFUL graphics, I don’t think ACNH’s graphics are an excuse as to why they couldn’t include simple features from past games. Like really, from somebody who has studied 3d models and  also has a boyfriend who is very very talented in making such things, we’ve both agreed that the really only models coming close to impressive are the bugs and fish. (I adore the whale shark c: ) Does that make me an expert? Absolutely not, far from! But I still call it like I personally see it- ACNH graphics are stellar compared to old games. They’re lacking when it comes to the models themselves.


It was more about keeping reasonable expectations of what can and can't be done with a game, in relation to content bloat that will inevitably happen if everything from the past stayed in the series.

Let's say game 1 has 5000 items and 5 features.
Everyone's happy enough with it.

A new game comes out but they can't just release the same game again just with better graphics so they add 2000 items and 2 new features.

Do that a couple more times and what was a game that originally had 5000 items and 5 features (that everyone was happy with at the time), becomes a game with 12,000 items and 12 features.

Of course each time a new game comes out, the costs related to it have to go up as more staff are brought on board and hours being spent to make it all happen.

I just think people should try and keep that in mind. There have to be sacrifices made along the way.

What people think are too important to be cut  and if certain features weren't worth being added are up to personal interpretation.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 9, 2021)

I really need to put more effort into decorating the yards for Vacation Homes…

On an related note, I feel like HHP should have it’s own sub section in the Hew Horizons part of the forum. Maybe with a topic to share our HHP portfolio codes.


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 9, 2021)

The interiors of the Roost and HHP office are so well done they make me wish there were more buildings/interiors in the game. I'm hoping a future game will lean into this more and have a more developed city you can walk around in with a bunch of cool shops and buildings.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

This is everyone post update lmao


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> This is everyone post update lmao
> View attachment 412348


Haha I see you re-created a popular meme. Good one!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Haha I see you re-created a popular meme. Good one!


A very popular meme! Alas, it’s not mine, I found it. Still very funny and definitely accurate.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 9, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> A very popular meme! Alas, it’s not mine, I found it. Still very funny and definitely accurate.


Oh I see well okay its still close to what it is, but unlike last year I am not going back on that hype train.


----------



## TheBeastHimself (Nov 9, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> I may be reading into this wrong which is totally fair, but hear me out!
> 
> I feel like there’s a difference between people offering genuine criticism, and people hating the game. Personally, I love the game, but as I’ve said before, regardless of me loving the game, it wasn’t worth the price before this update. Most of my hours were me running around my completely flat island (literally in circles) unsure of what to do LOL so that may just have been me overwhelmed by the space of my island. Either way, my money stance still stands.
> 
> I’m unsure about ACNH’s budget and size of their team and really am too lazy to check. But just compared to other games, even indie games with one to two person dev teams with BEAUTIFUL graphics, I don’t think ACNH’s graphics are an excuse as to why they couldn’t include simple features from past games. Like really, from somebody who has studied 3d models and  also has a boyfriend who is very very talented in making such things, we’ve both agreed that the really only models coming close to impressive are the bugs and fish. (I adore the whale shark c: ) Does that make me an expert? Absolutely not, far from! But I still call it like I personally see it- ACNH graphics are stellar compared to old games. They’re lacking when it comes to the models themselves.



I also think a lot of criticism comes from people not liking the direction the series is heading in. Customization is being prioritized over many things that made the series special to a lot of people, including in-depth villager interactions. 

I'm totally fine if certain features don't return, and the series wants to branch out to new things, but it's also interesting to note that the series itself is evolving and may even be rebranding itself into a different genre as the series continues.


----------



## Orius (Nov 11, 2021)

38 million bells for Shino on Nookazon. lol Dang.

Oh, just you wait... just you wait.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 11, 2021)

Many people may not know this but you can actually keep your Resident, their fully upgraded home, all of their diys learned, and of course their storage. To do that you must have them move off of the island and have your 2nd switch (with a 2nd copy of the game) and tell it that you want to move yourself to that island. Once you move there you have your fully upgraded home and all the apps on your nookphone are there including the Island Designer App, because of that I was able to terraform the island right off the bat. I feel so proud right now with my new 2nd island.


----------



## Brookie (Nov 11, 2021)

I've been getting coffee "everyday" at Brewster's, and he has started to open up. When I ordered my cup this time, he proceeded to give me a sentence ending in "Even got you a clean cup. Coo." Excuse me?! What were you giving me before, lmao. Shouldn't it always be a clean cup?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 12, 2021)

I wish my animal crossing ocs were in the game, lol


ALSO I love villager hunting but don’t get to do it enough


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2021)

Jock is my favorite personality. Like I don’t understand how people don’t like them. A lot of villager personalities repeat dialogue. Jocks talk about sports and fitness a lot? Yes, but lazy villagers talk about food and bugs a lot. It goes both ways… and lazy villagers are not hated half as much as jocks. To be fair, I just dislike snooty. They’re just rude I guess, and I’m not a fan of many villagers with that personality.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 12, 2021)

Shino is growing on me
I might not kick her out of my town after all.


----------



## snailay (Nov 12, 2021)

McMuffinburger said:


> Idk whats going on with the game
> 
> i just know its a new animal crossing update i havent event watched the video i just reset my town f it lets start over lets do this yay!


Good Luck! I just watched the update a couple days ago, and I haven't even looked at all the new stuff I saw in the trailer lmao


----------



## Moritz (Nov 12, 2021)

snailay said:


> Good Luck! I just watched the update a couple days ago, and I haven't even looked at all the new stuff I saw in the trailer lmao


If you dont know what's coming item wise, I say just play and don't look at it.
It is thousands of new items.
Its crazy.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 12, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Shino is growing on me
> I might not kick her out of my town after all.


She seems so cute, I know the peppy personality doesn’t seem to fit her but I think it makes her unique and awesome c:


----------



## Moritz (Nov 12, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> She seems so cute, I know the peppy personality doesn’t seem to fit her but I think it makes her unique and awesome c:


My island is autumn/orange/Halloween Themed 
I only chose her because its a new island (2 weeks old) and so I need peppy reactions and diys.

My only 2 other options were tangy who I don't like, and tabby... just no...

So I chose her being a demon so Halloween.

But her being white she did not fit in with my color scheme.

But I am growing to enjoy having her around


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 12, 2021)

That’s a cool theme! That’s actually the same reason she’s a dreamie of mine, because half of my island is supposed to be spooky and she’s a demon


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m struggling to make my cafe on HHP, nothing I do looks right even with the room at maximum size.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Nov 13, 2021)

I kinda messed up because back then I had to do a lot of work to get NMT’s then stopped playing ACNH for a while but when I came back the market for them has inflated and stuff so I feel like I wasted my time collecting hundreds of them since they aren’t as valuable as they were before TT_TT I should’ve just sticked with TBT!!


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 13, 2021)

It’s sad that they didn’t give Reese a function. All she says is to talk to her husband. I want to talk to you Reese.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 14, 2021)

Very excited, ended up doing a trade for HHP! :”)))))) It’s so amazing and fun so far and I wouldn’t have stopped if I weren’t so busy today


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 14, 2021)

Everything they added into the game is actually growing on me a lot and I’m enjoying it more and more! 
I’m loving the cooking and the new things on Harv’s island. Especially Cyrus being able to customize a lot more things than you normally had access to.


----------



## Hilbunny (Nov 14, 2021)

I had fun all morning playing but now I gotta be an adult.

I can’t believe I waited so long to get things going on Harv’s island!


----------



## Beanz (Nov 14, 2021)

why did i use to think mable was a boy?


----------



## Jassiii (Nov 14, 2021)

thinking about how nookazon is going through its "100 nmts minimum" phase for items cyrus can recolor (looking at you damaged storage shed)


----------



## maria110 (Nov 15, 2021)

When I saw a thread right after the update that was about feeling overwhelmed with the game due to the update and HHP, I was all like "What? This is all great! How could all the new stuff and features be a problem?!?"  But now that I've been in the game for awhile...I'm totally overwhelmed and have some decision paralysis.  I have two islands and they are both kind of a mess as I try to redo them to accommodate new furnishings and villagers.  Whew.  I just need to pace myself and do a little each day but I'm not really good at pacing.  And I haven't even been playing HHP yet. I keep telling myself it will still be there when I am ready for it.  I like exterior decorating more than interior decorating so it could be awhile.  I'm glad to have it for when I run out of things to do.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 15, 2021)

I am not so keen about cooking in this game. While it is cool to cook up food items, they are just decorations at the end of the day. If anyone is sensitive about giving villagers gifts because they don't want to ruin their interior do not do it, because the food item doesn't get consumed the villagers just put them in their home. Sometimes I wonder if they would've added a feature where a villager can ask you to cook something for them and if you do they can eat it and give you a reward as if you were doing a side quest. The only time I would cook food is if its a Nook Mile task, but other than that I don't really see myself using this feature all that much.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 15, 2021)

"Sell weeds or keep them?" I ask myself.

Then I suddenly remember that weeds are plentiful on Mystery Islands.


----------



## Harebells (Nov 15, 2021)

I decided to decorate a home for Cesar the Gorilla in order to force myself away from only doing the "cute" requests and discovered I like him just as much as I liked Rocket. Which makes 2 gorillas I quite like. 

How they've designed the gorillas still looks weird to me when compared with the other species, but a Planet of the Apes style island is now rather appealing.


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 15, 2021)

I got Flurry as one of the 3 villagers you get from the tutorial quest and she's just so precious at first I was just like "meh she's alright" but she's honestly super cute and sweet the catchphrase "powderpuff" makes me want to melt with how cute it is XD


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 16, 2021)

I can sit and decorate the villagers' houses, but can't with mine...


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 16, 2021)

HHP is an amazing way for me to decide who I actually want on my main island. Chester now has my heart


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 16, 2021)

Wonder if Redd sells fake art because he knows there are no consequences to doing so. It’s not like real life where if you sell fake art, you go to jail or if you piss the wrong person off you might get beat up; there are zero consequences for selling fake art and the only reason he doesn’t sell ONLY fake art is because if he did then no one would buy from him anymore. So, it’s like a lottery system for the untrained eye where you might get real or you might get fake art instead, which keeps you coming back for more


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 16, 2021)

I feel like some of the villager themes on HHP are weird. Sometimes they can be odd like a villager wanting a bathroom theme home to others wanting a place to "cook rice"? That just seems unoriginal because they literally want a kitchen. I mean I am like "yeah okay whatever" but still it kinda rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 16, 2021)

I really wish I was better at exterior design and terraforming. I'm not good at big picture island planning, I like focusing on smaller details. So my island has never been finished or cohesive and it's kinda frustrating. I watch lots of YouTube for inspiration but everything seems complicated and daunting. I started trying to put a small city road on my island yesterday but then I was like "what for? where am I going with this? it's such a small and random area" so I erased it lol.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 16, 2021)

You know, I'd be really annoyed with the fact that the game forced Hippeux on me via forced Smug campsite villager if I didn't have Amiibo cards and I can easily get rid of him.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 16, 2021)

I dont regret resetting and I love most of my island.
But I have one area I just can't work out at all.
And it seems there is no way to fix it without changing every aspect of my island due to path flow.

Its driving me crazy.

It took me over a year to get my original island to how I wanted it, so I know I shouldn't care as much.

But going from a years work, to a mess you can't solve... it's stressful

Edit: I might have just solved my issue.
And in doing so solved a few smaller one 

New issue is I've got more space to decorate than before and I've no clue what to do with it haha


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 16, 2021)

So, My Island is named Solace... and I don't have the internet on it so I won't be having a dream island of it. I really like my island layout. I don't like my starting villagers lol. Moose and Paula. 
Wondering how I am going to do terraforming... I really don't want to do much.
Oh, and my friend was excited to tell me yesterday she finally found a villager she wants on her island, it's Sasha lol. I mean, Sasha is pretty cute. Lucky for her, she has a friend who has his amiibo that they are going to lend her because I sure don't. I don't have any of series 5.
Also I thought I was sure there was an achievement for getting stung for the first time, but I didn't get one when I got stung so I wonder if it was something that was changed in 2.0.0. No biggie but I wonder if it was to have a different achievement in its place instead. Or I am remembering something from another timeline lol.


----------



## Maiana (Nov 16, 2021)

maybe it's just me, but why does it seem so much harder to move villagers out nowadays?? it felt like when i first did the method, it was such an easy process--but now i'm struggling to move flurry/june out. i am rewatching a guide though, so hopefully that helps. i just wish i had amiibo to make the process so much easier ; ___ ;


----------



## dragonair (Nov 17, 2021)

does anyone else wish they could sing with their villagers in their plaza? like, with a reaction or something? idk, i think it'd be kinda cute


----------



## Seastar (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't understand why bell vouchers work the way they do. You can only buy one at a time (and sit through the printing animation) and then you have to take them to Nook's Cranny. 
They could have just made an option to directly convert miles into bells?? Why did they make it tedious?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 22, 2021)

Do I bite the bullet and start up an ACNH Instagram page or am I being stupidly ambitious right now?


----------



## xara (Nov 23, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Do I bite the bullet and start up an ACNH Instagram page or am I being stupidly ambitious right now?



i’ve actually been considering doing the same thing myself and i say if you really want to, you should go for it! there’s no such thing as stupid ambition, and i’m sure your account would be lovely! it’s of course entirely up to you, though.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 23, 2021)

xara said:


> i’ve actually been considering doing the same thing myself and i say if you really want to, you should go for it! there’s no such thing as stupid ambition, and i’m sure your account would be lovely! it’s of course entirely up to you, though.


Thank you for your kind words, I'm still deciding but it's nice to know that you've been thinking the same thing. There are some gorgeous ACNH accounts out there that are incredibly inspiring when it comes to decorating and designing in general.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 23, 2021)

My brother finds this game intimidating. He has a Switch Lite and the game which was given to him by his friend but he doesn't want to play it. When I asked him why, he was like 'because it's intimidating.'

He wouldn't tell me what he finds intimidating about it, being all mysterious. 

I don't know what's so intimidating about running an island filled with anthropomorphic, talking animals, I can understand that it might just not be his type of game. He's more into Pokémon.


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 3, 2021)

My island isn't turning out how I like it. Normally when this happens, I say 'the heck with it' and reset. But not this time. Decided to put my island somewhat back to the default map and go back to the ol' drawing board with another idea. Maybe I shouldn't focus on decorating right now. That's always an idea.

Maybe I should focus on HHP so I can unlock redoing my villager's homes. Once I have the villager's house the way I want, maybe I'll have a better idea on what I want to do.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 3, 2021)

My villagers would be dying to come over to my house, but I kept declining them because my house was empty. But when I finally started to decorate the place, not a single soul shows up.


----------



## mirukushake (Dec 4, 2021)

Recently I've been thinking about creating a site like Housing Snap for Animal Crossing. I love collecting inspiration from other people's islands but since people's photos are spread out all over the internet, it's hard to find photos when you have a specific theme or item in, but a "centralized" site would make it a lot easier to search. Especially with HHP out, it'd be nice to see what people do with specific requests/villager's homes more easily. Would there be any interest in something like this?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 14, 2021)

As much as I love my island and what I’ve recreated since the 2.0 updates I’m still not totally vibing with it. One thing I do know is symmetry is my friend when it comes to designing and I do love town style islands at the moment.


----------



## zissou (Dec 14, 2021)

Another day, another _for the love of god why doesn't Able's have a shopping cart option so help me Nintendo I will take up programming to implement it myself or die trying_


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 14, 2021)

I started catching fish again to make the new cooking recipes. For some reason I have a better time catching fish with the sound on while closing my eyes versus when they are open.


----------



## Iris_T (Dec 14, 2021)

Today I remembered that four-leafed clovers existed in new leaf...now I kinda miss them in this game  *sob
 (I'll get over it like with the perfect fruits, lol)


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2021)

HappyTails said:


> My brother finds this game intimidating. He has a Switch Lite and the game which was given to him by his friend but he doesn't want to play it. When I asked him why, he was like 'because it's intimidating.'


Maybe he’s intimidated of all the amazing stuff people can do and he feels he won’t be able to do that. This game is obviously meant to be stress-free though. A lot of people just take those pictures to show off on social media and probably demolish it afterwards. Make your island unique and focus on what you can do. I think exposing yourself to those pictures on social media can fill your mind with negative thoughts. Don’t be intimidating by things you “can’t do.” Again, it’s all in your mind.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 14, 2021)

Whenever I play this game alone it is a great feeling to be away from all the craziness that goes in the world, but other times when I feel like I spent like 4 hours playing the game I have to shut it off and do something else before I start to get bored of the game again.


----------



## NicksFixed (Dec 15, 2021)

zissou said:


> Another day, another _for the love of god why doesn't Able's have a shopping cart option so help me Nintendo I will take up programming to implement it myself or die trying_


Probably because the point is that you can buy and entire outfit at once ... You're not supposed to buy every single piece of clothing in every single colour every single day ... That's not what it was designed for ...


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2021)

It feels cozy going in first person camera mode then turn off the camera GUI when you're inside a house or those hhp buildings, especially when you walk around, it feels realistic


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 15, 2021)

I realized today, we don't have seal villagers.  And we should have them...


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

We need to have owl villagers that stay awake during the late hours and sleep during the day. AKA me


----------



## zissou (Dec 15, 2021)

NicksFixed said:


> Probably because the point is that you can buy and entire outfit at once ... You're not supposed to buy every single piece of clothing in every single colour every single day ... That's not what it was designed for ...


I know Nintendo's policy has traditionally been geared towards how _they _want people to play, rather than how people actually play. That doesn't mean that I can't express my frustration with how they want people to play.

There are a lot of cute clothes, and sometimes I want multiple of an item. So it's frustrating to go through the process, and Mabel's dialogue, multiple times. Unless you choose outfits based on the mannequin's "outfit of the week", they rarely coordinate in a way that is appealing to me.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 15, 2021)

Once you've done enough of Happy Home Paradise it starts to stale, the only reason I would go back to the Resort is to get any new items I've missed, but if I run low on Poki I can always do more homes.


----------



## Harebells (Dec 15, 2021)

I wanted to see what Rocket looked like beneath the helmet, now she's wearing a beret on top of it. Should have looked it up before impulsively giving her the gift of clothing.


----------



## Franny (Dec 15, 2021)

i was obsessed with the sanrio characters, scanned them on my island, and now months later i got bored of some of them and only have one left on my island. i don't like their designs as much as i hoped i would, except etoile. love sheepies.


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2021)

Glow in the dark stickers are a blessing from the 2.0 update


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2021)

I think it would be cool if villagers could go swimming with you in the water. I’d love to find Mac just chilling in the water.


----------



## Burumun (Dec 17, 2021)

Harebells said:


> I wanted to see what Rocket looked like beneath the helmet, now she's wearing a beret on top of it. Should have looked it up before impulsively giving her the gift of clothing.


I'm pretty sure you can also just invite villagers to Photopia, then dress them up there.


----------



## rubyrubert (Dec 17, 2021)

Returning to the game after a year and a half long break. Love all the new updates and features. Still hope there's new future content (Nook Store upgrade and the ability to remove gifted items from villagers), but I'm very very happy with the game.

Debating on the DLC. I'm not going to get it now though.


----------



## Harebells (Dec 17, 2021)

Burumun said:


> I'm pretty sure you can also just invite villagers to Photopia, then dress them up there.



You can, but I find going to Photopia to dress them up a faff when I can just trial and error it through gifts. 

My thought process went:
I wonder what Rocket would look like without the helmet.
Puck's hat came off when I gave him a ribbon.
I have a beret.
Rocket would look nice in a beret.
Let's give her the beret.


----------



## RemMomori (Dec 17, 2021)

I remember once I saw a tarantula crawling on the roof of a house but I don't have the video at the moment because the qr code feature to send videos to your phone is too annoying to use and the parental controls prevents me from posting to my social media (parental controls because I share a switch with my younger brothers)


----------



## Rosch (Dec 18, 2021)

I kinda wish *all* NPCs also change outfit to match the seasons. A bit sad that only Isabelle and the Nooks change attire.

I just find it funny that KK is naked in the winter storm.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 18, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I kinda wish *all* NPCs also change outfit to match the seasons. A bit sad that only Isabelle and the Nooks change attire.
> 
> I just find it funny that KK is naked in the winter storm.



He's really committed to that lifestyle.


----------



## Misha (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm finally getting more blue flowers, and they look way prettier than I expected all together in their breeding patch. Might use them like that in my town, even though I was planning on more "natural-looking" colours.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm determined that my next villager neighbourhood design will be my last, I can't be doing with all the time travelling to move all the houses to the edge of my island and then move them back again.


----------



## azurill (Dec 19, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I'm determined that my next villager neighbourhood design will be my last, I can't be doing with all the time travelling to move all the houses to the edge of my island and then move them back again.


I’m with you on that.  I have six villager houses on the beach. They been there for a month already since I keep terraforming and  then destroying it since I can’t make up my mind how I want it. I think it would be easier if I could just move RS to the second level and it would stop looking weird.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 19, 2021)

azurill said:


> I’m with you on that.  I have six villager houses on the beach. They been there for a month already since I keep terraforming and  then destroying it since I can’t make up my mind how I want it. I think it would be easier if I could just move RS to the second level and it would stop looking weird.


I know how you feel and I always end up using too much cliff. I have however found a multi grid layout for neighbourhood inspiration which I’m hoping I can use myself. The cul-de-sac layout looks the easiest and takes up the least amount of space on the map.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mint is just as cute as Judy or really any snooty.


----------



## azurill (Dec 19, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I know how you feel and I always end up using too much cliff. I have however found a multi grid layout for neighbourhood inspiration which I’m hoping I can use myself. The cul-de-sac layout looks the easiest and takes up the least amount of space on the map.
> 
> View attachment 420273


My problem is I make things more complicated then they need to be. Yea I  do end up using too much cliffs and waterfalls. Thanks for the grid layouts that will definitely help me figure it out. I do like the color-de-sac one and the one next to it.


----------



## rubyrubert (Dec 19, 2021)

I wonder if Animal Crossing in 2050 will have villagers with AI personalities who will remember us and guilt us even harder if we don't play


----------



## meela (Dec 19, 2021)

I wonder if anyone else just gets the strongest most sudden urge to restart an island when it comes time to start terraforming? I've never terraformed a full island, not even coming close to it, because I just always get the strongest urge to just reset because something irritates me. I think on my next island it should be zero terraforming?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 20, 2021)

It hit me that I’m likely one of the very few people that live in the northern hemisphere that chose southern hemisphere for their island. It doesn’t really matter, though, because regardless of this my island is always set in the summer. I dislike snow on my island and in real life, lmao.


----------



## azurill (Dec 20, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> It hit me that I’m likely one of the very few people that live in the northern hemisphere that chose southern hemisphere for their island. It doesn’t really matter, though, because regardless of this my island is always set in the summer. I dislike snow on my island and in real life, lmao.


I have my second island set to the southern island since even though I like the snow in the beginning by the end of December I’m tired of the snow. So it’s nice to have another island that doesn’t have snow.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 20, 2021)

I really wish we could go on the rides with our islanders. Like the merry go around and the tea cups. I think it would be so fun and cute to be able to ride them. I wish they would make a roller-coaster too. 

That would be amazing!!!!!!

I also always want to go and sit on my scoters and ride them around my island. I wish we could drive/use the new vehicle items from the 2.0 update


----------



## azurill (Dec 22, 2021)

My random thoughtwhile terraforming for my villagers houses last night 

Why do we not have light purple Lilies. I want to have purple , pink and white flowers and lilies would have looked nice for the area I have Flo and Aurora’s houses  . Guess I will use hyacinths instead
Realized I only have two female villagers at the moment. Wait why is that lol because I have 5 lazy villagers.
I really don’t need 5 lazy villagers. I should switch Puck for Tex when I get his picture.Dom for Friga so I have another female villager. I keep thinking Boomer is not a lazy but a smug.
What other lazy should I move out. Maybe I should move cube out for Gwen. Oh right I was trying to figure out where to place Cube’s house since it said the original was too close to the plaza.
BTW @TalviSyreni i was able to use that neighborhood grid and finally have all my houses placed thanks for the inspiration. I till need to place trees , flowers bushes and decorations but I’m finally happy with how my villagers houses are, 

Only two more areas to figure out my house and museum: At least I will have time to decorate my villagers houses for Toy day,


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 22, 2021)

Since my island looks so slow in the winter making terraforming and decorating a drag because it never looks right I decided instead of restarting (something I would have done before) I set some goals to accomplish by spring when the snow melts


Expand my house to at least 3 rooms (currently only have the first room
Get all of almost all the shops on Harv's Island (only have 2 unlocked)
Get all the Nook Mile DIYs on the Nook Stop
Finish HHP so I can unlock villager house decorating on my island
Build relationship with villagers and get their pictures so by spring I can start rotating to new villagers
All of these goals will keep me busy where restarting out of winter boredom won't even be an option.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 22, 2021)

I find it interesting how special NPC villagers can get vacation home but they don't know what sort of theme they want and ask you to do it for them.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Dec 22, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> It hit me that I’m likely one of the very few people that live in the northern hemisphere that chose southern hemisphere for their island. It doesn’t really matter, though, because regardless of this my island is always set in the summer. I dislike snow on my island and in real life, lmao.



If I ever reset again, I might set my island to the Northern Hemisphere, even though I'm southern. I would love to experience the snow during Christmas time, since it's usually boiling hot for me lols.

EDIT: Should say that I got the snow in New Leaf when you didn't have choice xD But I haven't had a snowy Christmas in New Horizons yet.


----------



## neptoons (Dec 22, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> If I ever reset again, I might set my island to the Northern Hemisphere, even though I'm southern. I would love to experience the snow during Christmas time, since it's usually boiling hot of me lols.


I did the exact thing, set my hemisphere to Northern when I'm from the Southern hemisphere. I found it honestly way easier to play the game, as I'd been playing all previous animal crossing games as they were in the Northern hemisphere. I was just used to the seasons being the way they were, with summer and rain being in June-July and the snow turning up in December and not going away until February


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 23, 2021)

Decorating the villagers' homes (the ones that live on your island) is so much fun.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 25, 2021)

why do i forget that there’s like 35 species. in my mind there’s only cats, dogs, octopuses, mouse, birds, and eagles.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 9, 2022)

I wish we could hire Flick or maybe even Resetti to evict the cockroaches that appear in the house after a month of inactivity


----------



## skweegee (Jan 10, 2022)

Despite having the game since a week after it launched, I still don't even have my house fully paid off, nor do I even have anywhere near enough money to do so. Maybe I should actually start working on that.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 14, 2022)

It's interesting how I don't mind buying IGB from people in New Horizons and I don't lose interest in the game, whereas the one time I did the same thing in New Leaf, I lost interest. My guess is because this game is more reliant on Bells than New Leaf was, I don't know.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 18, 2022)

Brewster wants you to burn your tongue off because even though you tell him the coffee is too hot, he doesn't seem impressed at all (a big tone down from New Leaf where he practically shoves the hot coffee down your throat). Also, I don't want to know what pigeon milk is or what it consists of.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 18, 2022)

Villagers still repeat the same topics no matter how long you've been away. Once you talk to them they will act like how much they miss you but then repeat the same topics you heard like 100 times.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

HappyTails said:


> Also, I don't want to know what pigeon milk is or what it consists of.





Spoiler



Wikipedia:_ Crop milk is a secretion from the lining of the crop of parent birds that is regurgitated to young birds. It is found among all pigeons and doves where it is referred to as pigeon milk. An analog to crop milk is also secreted from the esophagus of flamingos and the male emperor penguin._
In other words, certain birds regurgitate this substance in their throats called 'crop milk' (or 'pigeon milk' if you're strictly talking about pigeons) that they feed to their young. Though for some people who don't know what that is, they may think that Brewster is talking about... _Another type of 'milk'_...
So that means Brewster thinks of the player as his child and throws up crop milk into your coffee.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, okay that makes sense. I honestly thought it was something made up. Google is my friend.

Well I'm still going to reject when he offers it because my coffee shall not be tainted.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

I love K.K. Slider so much, but it's kind of hard to explain. I think it's a sudden infatuation of him. I don't even know how it happened!


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2022)

HappyTails said:


> Brewster wants you to burn your tongue off because even though you tell him the coffee is too hot, he doesn't seem impressed at all (a big tone down from New Leaf where he practically shoves the hot coffee down your throat). Also, I don't want to know what pigeon milk is or what it consists of.


i miss him getting all shocked when i told him i wanted to wait for the coffee to cool down in _new leaf_ lol. i was hoping he’d do the same in this game as well.


----------



## jadetine (May 10, 2022)

I was awake during sailor's twilight and saw the sky, which was a close approximation with the forum background...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 12, 2022)

I don't get lazy villagers sometimes when they always be obsessed with food and think everything else has to be "food related". They may have a problem.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 26, 2022)

Just a random question.

Do ya’ll try to get one of every personality or just the villagers you like?

Me personally I go for who I like but looking at my dream list I have at least one of each type…but I am partial to the lazy and normal villagers.


----------



## HappyTails (May 26, 2022)

My last island I decided not to terraform on and it didn't work for me. Some people don't like terraforming keeping their island as natural as they can, I tried it, I don't like it. My island must be terraformed.


----------



## Croconaw (May 26, 2022)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Just a random question.
> 
> Do ya’ll try to get one of every personality or just the villagers you like?
> 
> Me personally I go for who I like but looking at my dream list I have at least one of each type…but I am partial to the lazy and normal villagers.


Well, mine were based on color scheme and species. All of my villagers or orange-brown. I have two wolves and eight dogs. I don’t care about duplicate personalities or not having a personality. I don’t have a snooty, for example.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 26, 2022)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Just a random question.
> 
> Do ya’ll try to get one of every personality or just the villagers you like?
> 
> Me personally I go for who I like but looking at my dream list I have at least one of each type…but I am partial to the lazy and normal villagers.


I have had every personality type, but at this point I realized I like some personalities far far more than others, and so i have no problem not having those on my island. 

For example, I don’t really like the cranky personality villagers (low voice/ old man shtick just not my fave) and so I tend to not have them on my island. I do like some particular crankies enough though to be unable to resist having them around sometimes.

Not a big fan of the snooty personality either (find them very boring) - but there are a couple I like enough it probably keep one around all the time (I may never be able to let Soleil move, for example)

But normals and peppies in particular, I could fill my island with and not be bored or annoyed.

 I really like talking to the normal villagers, they are so relatable and they seem to have a lot of conversation topics (and the conversation that repeats is such everyday stuff that it feels more natural)

I also have not yet (and maybe never will) settled on just one group of “dream” villagers. I have so many favorites and love finding new ones. So the ratios of personalities are ever evolving.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 26, 2022)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Just a random question.
> 
> Do ya’ll try to get one of every personality or just the villagers you like?
> 
> Me personally I go for who I like but looking at my dream list I have at least one of each type…but I am partial to the lazy and normal villagers.


I get one of every personality, but since there's only 8 of those and 10 villager slots, I usually get an extra cranky or two.


----------



## azurill (May 26, 2022)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Just a random question.
> 
> Do ya’ll try to get one of every personality or just the villagers you like?
> 
> Me personally I go for who I like but looking at my dream list I have at least one of each type…but I am partial to the lazy and normal villagers.


In the beginning I wanted one of each personality. Now I just go with  who I like or who fits the theme I’m going for at the moment. At one point I had 4 lazy villagers.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 26, 2022)

I went into Pietro's house and talked to him, he said he loved cooking bibimbap in his cotton candy machine which he was standing next to and some other food you definitely could NOT make in a cotton candy machine, made me laugh, captured a video of it


----------



## Wickel (May 27, 2022)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Just a random question.
> 
> Do ya’ll try to get one of every personality or just the villagers you like?
> 
> Me personally I go for who I like but looking at my dream list I have at least one of each type…but I am partial to the lazy and normal villagers.


I want at least one of each personality on my island at all times, mostly because 1) they DIY different things and I don't want to miss out and 2) because they have different dialogue. At one point I had 4 normal villagers on the island and it was so boring, they kept repeating the same stuff. Idk how people can handle like 6 peppies on their island, I could never.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 28, 2022)

I don't understand why sisterly viillagers are sometimes referred to as uchi. That's like saying that Apollo is a kowai/ore villager.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 28, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I don't understand why sisterly viillagers are sometimes referred to as uchi. That's like saying that Apollo is a kowai/ore villager.


I believe part of the reason is that the English language name for the type wasn’t originally known and so people just started using the Japanese name. And that stuck.

‘Sisterly’ as a descriptor I think is also a bit confusing, because the cultural signifiers built into the types don’t translate perfectly.

But I also think it is the nature of fandoms to adopt shared habits without necessarily needing them to ‘make sense,’ so at this point it is just a common habit we all have adopted, from being in this community.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 28, 2022)

I don't get why villagers are clones of each other based on personality. Like if you got Colton you would just got Raymond all over again. I really hope in the next AC game they can at least add more character to the villager is not be exact copies of each other.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (May 28, 2022)

Sunrise Village Excursion battles hard!!!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 28, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't get why villagers are clones of each other based on personality. Like if you got Colton you would just got Raymond all over again. I really hope in the next AC game they can at least add more character to the villager is not be exact copies of each other.



Respectfully, I know you already know, but personality types have always been done this way in the AC franchise, so it really isn’t something new or something I see being fundamentally changed (though there has been some mild to moderate variations in the ways the dialogue trees work). Raymond and Colton are clones because they are designed to be that way. They have added 2 more personality types in later games, but I do not see there ever being individual AI type personalities, because it would be a huge change in the complexity of the game development, and I feel like currently it’s just not feasible/ worth it (from a business standpoint). 

I can see both sides of that issue, but ultimately my view is: I want to be able to like the villagers I like, in the way I like them, and to create my own stories for them. The way I imagine, say, Tabby, to be is not necessarily the way nintendo would choose to program her, if they were giving out very very set and specific personalities. And in the end I prefer my imaginative freedom over specificity. I’ll never want Colton or Raymond; I always want Rodney - so I don’t want to have Rodney get given a worse personality and have him ruined for me. Maybe that wouldn’t happen, but I feel that’s the flip side of the question of villager personalities. They might give the villagers you love traits that make them unrecognizable to you.

I think the villager personalities and dialogue trees have the potential to improve and some things, like having the game “remember” who has lived on your island, are probably doable, though I Wonder how much more dialogue that would involve creating for the villagers who ‘remember’ be those who don’t (I have no video game programming/ design experience, obviously). 

I will say, the types make more sense in Japanese, where they each use different first person pronouns and styles of speaking (grammatically, not just the topics of conversation). (The lazies also do not talk about bugs, which I know is one of the complaints in the English version, not sure why that was added)


Not trying to argue with you or undermine your opinion, which is totally fair and you are entitled too. I just think the concept is interesting, especially in terms of the benefits and drawbacks.

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2022



WaileaNoRei said:


> Respectfully, I know you already know, but personality types have always been done this way in the AC franchise, so it really isn’t something new or something I see being fundamentally changed (though there has been some mild to moderate variations in the ways the dialogue trees work). Raymond and Colton are clones because they are designed to be that way. They have added 2 more personality types in later games, but I do not see there ever being individual AI type personalities, because it would be a huge change in the complexity of the game development, and I feel like currently it’s just not feasible/ worth it (from a business standpoint).
> 
> I can see both sides of that issue, but ultimately my view is: I want to be able to like the villagers I like, in the way I like them, and to create my own stories for them. The way I imagine, say, Tabby, to be is not necessarily the way nintendo would choose to program her, if they were giving out very very set and specific personalities. And in the end I prefer my imaginative freedom over specificity. I’ll never want Colton or Raymond; I always want Rodney - so I don’t want to have Rodney get given a worse personality and have him ruined for me. Maybe that wouldn’t happen, but I feel that’s the flip side of the question of villager personalities. They might give the villagers you love traits that make them unrecognizable to you.
> 
> ...



Haha, but of course immediately had a counter thought, 

How great would it be if the villagers could be made more on a relationship development model - like you could shape their personalities through building a relationship with them in the game. So _my _Tabby really would be unique to my game. 

No idea how hard that would be, but I think it would be pretty great!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 28, 2022)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Respectfully, I know you already know, but personality types have always been done this way in the AC franchise, so it really isn’t something new or something I see being fundamentally changed (though there has been some mild to moderate variations in the ways the dialogue trees work). Raymond and Colton are clones because they are designed to be that way. They have added 2 more personality types in later games, but I do not see there ever being individual AI type personalities, because it would be a huge change in the complexity of the game development, and I feel like currently it’s just not feasible/ worth it (from a business standpoint).
> 
> I can see both sides of that issue, but ultimately my view is: I want to be able to like the villagers I like, in the way I like them, and to create my own stories for them. The way I imagine, say, Tabby, to be is not necessarily the way nintendo would choose to program her, if they were giving out very very set and specific personalities. And in the end I prefer my imaginative freedom over specificity. I’ll never want Colton or Raymond; I always want Rodney - so I don’t want to have Rodney get given a worse personality and have him ruined for me. Maybe that wouldn’t happen, but I feel that’s the flip side of the question of villager personalities. They might give the villagers you love traits that make them unrecognizable to you.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying and I understand that but I will stand by my opinion that the villagers need to have different variants of dialogue so it doesn't feel all the same. Thats the problem I had with the new villagers that were added during the 2.0 update, because it was the same issue with the Sanrio villagers all of them had the same problem. Their personalities were just pretty much the same as all the other villagers we have. If they would've changed it and make it new then maybe I would be interested in them but no it just feels like I got a new villager clone with a new coat of a paint.

I would be all for Animal Crossing introducing new personality types and new species because at least that will make it interesting to have them so you don't find yourself having the same villager who talks the same thing as the others.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 28, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I get what you're saying and I understand that but I will stand by my opinion that the villagers need to have different variants of dialogue so it doesn't feel all the same. Thats the problem I had with the new villagers that were added during the 2.0 update, because it was the same issue with the Sanrio villagers all of them had the same problem. Their personalities were just pretty much the same as all the other villagers we have. If they would've changed it and make it new then maybe I would be interested in them but no it just feels like I got a new villager clone with a new coat of a paint.
> 
> I would be all for Animal Crossing introducing new personality types and new species because at least that will make it interesting to have them so you don't find yourself having the same villager who talks the same thing as the others.


Haha, that’s totally fair!

I liked reading this response a lot. It’s not like your ideas are bad or unreasonable! and I can be too stuck in what i think is possible/ probable. (And I get nervous about change)

How boring would it be if I came here and only talked to people who agreed exactly with what I think


----------



## HappyTails (May 28, 2022)

I was watching an Animal Crossing video and this guy was listing the best and worst villager of every species. He put Tutu as one of the worst bear villagers. XD

I'm glad I'm not one of those people who gets butthurt because someone doesn't like something I like. He said she was in his town too many times. She was never in my town until I got her Amiibo card, I would have gladly switched towns with him. XD

But I know how a villager overstaying their welcome and never leaving can sour your opinion of said villager. I still think about the Cranston fiasco of New Leaf. The part where he finally decides to leave just to change his mind plays over and over again in my nightmares.


----------



## Shawna (May 28, 2022)

HappyTails said:


> I was watching an Animal Crossing video and this guy was listing the best and worst villager of every species. He put Tutu as one of the worst bear villagers. XD
> 
> I'm glad I'm not one of those people who gets butthurt because someone doesn't like something I like. He said she was in his town too many times. She was never in my town until I got her Amiibo card, I would have gladly switched towns with him. XD
> 
> But I know how a villager overstaying their welcome and never leaving can sour your opinion of said villager. I still think about the Cranston fiasco of New Leaf. The part where he finally decides to leave just to change his mind plays over and over again in my nightmares.


Oh my goodness, I freaking hated that about NewLeaf. 
What on earth is the point of adding some “feature” where a villager considers moving, being encouraged to move, and then changing their mind? -.-


----------



## HappyTails (May 28, 2022)

Shawna said:


> Oh my goodness, I freaking hated that about NewLeaf.
> What on earth is the point of adding some “feature” where a villager considers moving, being encouraged to move, and then changing their mind? -.-



The point is to just annoy us. That is why. XD

I just remembered. I have a second Switch. I'm likely going to buy a physical copy of this game. Then when I get reset urge (which happens often out of the blue) I can have one island to reset when I get the urge and another island I stay true too. I reset my island no less than 10 times since launch (something I am definitely not happy about) and 8 of these times were just because the urge struck me. So I think getting another island will help.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 13, 2022)

I really want to play the game, but I'm still too burnt out from the series to actually play it.
So im just watching other people play it on YouTube XD


----------



## Moritz (Jun 13, 2022)

Moritz said:


> I really want to play the game, but I'm still too burnt out from the series to actually play it.
> So im just watching other people play it on YouTube XD


I've been playing for like 6 hours straight so I guess my wanting to play the game held up more than my burn out did.


----------



## Bitsie (Jun 15, 2022)

Gruff came to my island and moved in a few days ago, my partner teased me like "Hey I like Gruff!" when I joked that he was funny but I like him, well, he already decided to leave so now I'm like "Okay FINE then if you decide that quick I'll let you go" but internally I am sad even though I am letting him go, impatient Gruff!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 15, 2022)

I realized that using Nook Mile Tickets can be useful if you want to get so much coconuts (which is the reason why I got villager photos easily)


----------



## Moritz (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm sure there is a better thread to say this but I can't find one.

I finished my island! 
Thats a lie, its far from finished.
I need more flowers to put in areas, I need to put down some items, tweak a few things here and there.

But I have found a home for everything.
I have no gaps on my island where I'm lacking ideas.

I was only just thinking of making a new island because I couldn't find a way to make the area where I put my shops work.

I spent the last few nights staying up until 3am to try and make it work. I just couldn't do it.

But.... I did it!
it's now great, and the whole island just feels good to walk around.

It finally feels like home.

No stress, just fun.

Maybe my feelings will change later, but for now it's awesome.


----------



## oddbear (Jun 23, 2022)

WHITE PILLARS. PLEASE I WANT WHITE PILLARS.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 23, 2022)

_has anyone actually used nook direct before to get anything from new horizons?_


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

angiepie said:


> _has anyone actually used nook direct before to get anything from new horizons?_


I haven’t. It looks like it’s legit, but I personally wouldn’t pay real money for virtual pixels in a video game.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 24, 2022)

I am starting to get annoyed at the AC community on social media complaining about how we don't have updates recently for NH and that Nintendo is giving up on the game when _it was made clear that there are no more updates_ (and as I've stated before the Japanese presentation clearly said "no more updates" period end of story so "major" and "paid" are not hints at other updates coming). It is frustrating that they're ignoring what Nintendo told them and then got upset because of their own unwillingness to listen to them. Every time I see another argument for how something could be updated I feel like I am aged and it's almost everyday that one of these comments with a ton of likes is suggested to me.

If for some reason in the future Nintendo changes their minds that's their decision but listen what they have told us instead of just following what you personally want.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 24, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I am starting to get annoyed at the AC community on social media complaining about how we don't have updates recently for NH and that Nintendo is giving up on the game when _it was made clear that there are no more updates_ (and as I've stated before the Japanese presentation clearly said "no more updates" period end of story so "major" and "paid" are not hints at other updates coming). It is frustrating that they're ignoring what Nintendo told them and then got upset because of their own unwillingness to listen to them. Every time I see another argument for how something could be updated I feel like I am aged and it's almost everyday that one of these comments with a ton of likes is suggested to me.
> 
> If for some reason in the future Nintendo changes their minds that's their decision but listen what they have told us instead of just following what you personally want.


I think its possible that they would add some stuff for zelda and splatoon since they are both upcoming games which have animal crossing villagers that aren't in new horizons.
It could work as a promotional thing. Especially if they launch more amiibos for those games.

However while I think it's possible, I wouldn't hold my breath.

It is crazy that people keep speculating about these huge new updates or paid DLCs after Nintendo has already flat out said no to it.

I feel like I've seen multiple youtubers make videos about what we can expect in the game going forwards update wise, and speculating about Nintendo directs giving us updates, and even a 3.0 patch.

As much as I would love more updates, they're done with them.
This is the finished product.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 24, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I haven’t. It looks like it’s legit, but I personally wouldn’t pay real money for virtual pixels in a video game.


That’s fair enough. I was going to buy Peanuts Amiibo card anyway, so I figured I would test it out and buy 400 nook mile tickets for 9.99. Legit. Came to my island, dropped all 400 off plus gifts. I was mind blown, lol. So if I don’t find Peanut (because I feel like no one really wants her or talks about her) I’ll just buy her for 20 bucks (or use all 400 tickets lol) It’s not that big of a deal, considering I would waste it elsewhere.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 24, 2022)

angiepie said:


> That’s fair enough. I was going to buy Peanuts Amiibo card anyway, so I figured I would test it out and buy 400 nook mile tickets for 9.99. Legit. Came to my island, dropped all 400 off plus gifts. I was mind blown, lol. So if I don’t find Peanut (because I feel like no one really wants her or talks about her) I’ll just buy her for 20 bucks (or use all 400 tickets lol) It’s not that big of a deal, considering I would waste it elsewhere.


What phone do you have?
I have a Samsung galaxy note 10+ 

Most androids can write their own amiibos and so can iPhone I think but I've never used it.

I use my android to make my own amiibo.
Costs like £15 for 50 blank cards.

Its a lot cheaper than buying someone else's.

I would offer to just give you the villager if it wasn't for the fact I recently deleted my second island


----------



## angiepie (Jun 24, 2022)

Moritz said:


> What phone do you have?
> I have a Samsung galaxy note 10+
> 
> Most androids can write their own amiibos and so can iPhone I think but I've never used it.
> ...


I have an iPhone 13 Pro. I don’t mind spending 10 bucks on the tickets, really. My husband buys more stupid things lol. I have a better chance at getting all my dreamies anyways without stressing over getting enough tickets.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 24, 2022)

angiepie said:


> I have an iPhone 13 Pro. I don’t mind spending 10 bucks on the tickets, really. My husband buys more stupid things lol. I have a better chance at getting all my dreamies anyways without stressing over getting enough tickets.


Google amiiboss. Its an iPhone app.
You can make your own amiibo cards with it
You just need to buy ntag215 cards which are super cheap.

Its 100% worth it.
I've never had to worry about villager hunting again since finding this.

I still villager hunt for fun sometimes but yeah

Also, dm me if you want some more nook mile tickets. I've more of them than I know what to do with. 

Will happily give you 100


----------



## angiepie (Jun 24, 2022)

Moritz said:


> Google amiiboss. Its an iPhone app.
> You can make your own amiibo cards with it
> You just need to buy ntag215 cards which are super cheap.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate it. I have 400 right now so if I ever do need them I will definitely message you about it. If I don't find all of my dreamies with that amount of tickets then I have really bad luck. 
The reason why I bought them though is because I restarted my island. I haven't really played much since October 2020 (I can't believe it's been that long) so I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 24, 2022)

angiepie said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it. I have 400 right now so if I ever do need them I will definitely message you about it. If I don't find all of my dreamies with that amount of tickets then I have really bad luck.


Just give me a shout 
I have literally 5000 of these things and no intention of ever using them haha


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> -snip-


One thing I’ve learned is that you cannot satisfy everyone. Everyone has their own idea of what the perfect game is, but Nintendo would have to make thousands of _different_ copies to please everyone. Nintendo may have made it clear, but that won’t stop anyone from holding onto false hope. There are people out there stressing about how we don’t have enough pattern slots, but Nintendo just added more. It’s a huge improvement from the eight we used to have in City Folk. I can imagine if we had unlimited. I feel one of the complaints there would be that “I can’t find a certain pattern” because of the disorganization. Forums aside, the social media side of the community is very particular.

It makes me thankful that forums are still somewhat of a thing, and that this one is as active as it is. I never desired to be part of the social media Animal Crossing fandom.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 24, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> One thing I’ve learned is that you cannot satisfy everyone. Everyone has their own idea of what the perfect game is, but Nintendo would have to make thousands of _different_ copies to please everyone. Nintendo may have made it clear, but that won’t stop anyone from holding onto false hope.


This is very true.

I personally think there is only one thing that older games have which this games lacks (which would make it perfect) , is villager requests.

Sure we get them, even daily, but one small request takes up 5 seconds really.
That's hyperbolic yes but someone its true if they ask you to take something to the person next to them.

We have the most fleshed out and life like villagers in the series.
They fish, they play games, they talk react to the world around them. They're the best in the series by far.
Yet game play wise they're dead as a doornail.

Give me villagers that ask me to do more stuff and wow do we have the best game ever.
Sadly...


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 25, 2022)

Apparently my turnip price for Thursday morning was pretty good.
(I just found this out today, I'm sorry to all who are currently trying to find a good sell back price.)


----------



## angiepie (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this has been mentioned before but I really hate that when you first start your island it looks like a tornado hit it because you get terraforming so late into the game. Your houses are all set down, the museum, etc. Then you have to spend all those bells moving everything. Sigh.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

If we could have sixteen villagers like in Population Growing, I would still have ten villagers. I understand it’s hard to narrow down for some people, but I like my current group of ten just fine. If anything, I’d have difficulty finding more villagers to fit into my theme. I hope that if they do up the amount of villagers we can have in future games, that it is completely optional how many you have. I think ten is the most I could handle, for sure.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm bored of summer now.
I'm ready for autumn and winter to come along.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 8, 2022)

I used to pronounce Tybalt “Tie-balt.”


----------



## Moritz (Jul 8, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I used to pronounce Tybalt “Tie-balt.”


As a huge tib-alt
Big enough to own a plush of him
This is heresy


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm trying to make 100 million bells.  So far I have a little over 2 million bells which is nowhere near it. Just a weird goal of mine.  I don't do a lot of the turnip stalk market so it's very slow going for me


----------



## Giddy (Jul 10, 2022)

I just recently wrote down all my villagers, and researched their personalities; and found out i have like four Normal Personalities DX 
Which is difficult at this time, cause there are some I adore, but I am missing Peppy, Sisteryly and Cranky on my Island and need to get one of those at some point. :/ 

My Villagers:
Snooty - Judy & Vivian (Out of these both, I might remove Judy at some point)
Lazy - Zucker
Smug - Roswell and Julian (Didn't realise they changed Roswell's personality, so guess I'm having two smugs) 
Jock - Rudy (Haven't had time to really talk with him yet)
Normals - Marina, Daisy, Sylvana and Nan

I definitely know that Nan, Roswell and Julian are staying. 
Daisy and Sylvana are interesting, and I've adores Daisy in the past but since it's been so long since I properly played the admirazationg isn't there that much? 
Zucker, I do love but he's only staying because I don't have his amiibo card. One day I will find it. 

I dunno, after watching many videos, I wanna villager hunt a spceific personality recently, so I guess either Judy or Marina ask to leave I can let them? Will have to talk to them a lot more for that to happen.


----------



## Sailor-Usagi-Chan (Jul 12, 2022)

Moritz said:


> Its Billy, limberg and cashmere


love how you can be named cashmere and live in the poor


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 18, 2022)

If there is a villager called Snooty, why can’t there be a villager named Lazy, Jock, or Normal? 🫢


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Jul 19, 2022)

i wish nintendo brought back the observatory from wild world to new horizons :0 having ur own constellation is so cool !! and with all the nice furniture and museum upgrades in nh there is so much potential for the observatory to be absolutely gorgeous + i would love to see all the cute lil constellations designs people come up with :>


----------



## Moritz (Jul 21, 2022)

I want to restart my island on my second switch.
But that island has lots of stuff on it I want to keep.

I really can't be bothered to make the 150000 trips to move all the stuff to another island.

And realistically if I did reset it, I would quit it after a week and return to playing my main island.

But I really want to experience the game all over again with the attitude of just having fun and not caring if the island is all pretty.

Life is hard sometimes XD


----------



## petaI (Jul 21, 2022)

random but i miss when acnh first released and everyone was playing it during covid, good times


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2022)

petaI said:


> random but i miss when acnh first released and everyone was playing it during covid, good times


The best part about playing on release day… I miss the hype sometimes.


----------



## zoe_potato (Jul 23, 2022)

so, I watched this video from Screen Therapy titled "The Psychology Behind Why Animal Crossing is Stressful." It really got me thinking. I think in the early days of the game I got caught up in comparisons, and whenever I would reach the end of the tutorial phase of an island I would reset due to feeling overwhelmed by decorating... so to this day I haven't really had an island longer than 3 months. A lot of this is due to my OCD, which is rooted in perfectionism and things needing to feel "just right." if one thing was off, it was like the whole thing was ruined. 

the end of the video talks about how you can use animal crossing as a way to practice self-compassion and mindfulness. Instead of avoiding the game or giving up, you can face your fear of imperfection by being kind to yourself and just allowing your island to evolve slowly and naturally over time. Like, you can make your island life a reflection of you by including things that you personally find beautiful or comforting, and also allowing natural imperfections that happen with anything in life. You don't have to play the game in any certain way, you can make your island anything you want. It's a good way to remember that there's not one correct way to play the game, just as there's not one right way to live life.

So, yeah. I've restarted for the final time. I'm going to make my island a second home for me that's as chaotically beautiful and imperfect as I am. Just rolling with what happens and taking it one day at a time, and honestly, my biggest hope is to use the game as way to get more social interaction and connect with others.

thank you for coming to my ted talk. I hope this counts as "random thoughts." I realize it sounds like majorly overthinking a game about colorful cartoon animals, but I think a lot of people feel like this. and honestly, in this crazy, modern, contagious disease-ridden world sometimes it feels like our digital lives are just as important as our physical ones, especially for those of us that struggle with feeling comfortable, safe, and happy in real life society due to a variety of reasons out of our control ~


----------



## xhyloh (Jul 23, 2022)

i realize that new horizons isn't the best entry in the series, but the amount of customization heavily outweighs any of the smaller, or even the bigger problems the game has for me personally. especially with all the new added furniture items, the amount of options are endless and i love continuing to see the level of creativity and love this community has for this game!


----------



## windfalldodo (Jul 25, 2022)

xhyloh said:


> i realize that new horizons isn't the best entry in the series, but the amount of customization heavily outweighs any of the smaller, or even the bigger problems the game has for me personally. especially with all the new added furniture items, the amount of options are endless and i love continuing to see the level of creativity and love this community has for this game!


"new horizons isn`t the best entry in the series" - I would be interested in knowing what you think is the best AC game? I seriously have only tried NH and New Leaf, and New Leaf had such a massive amount of annoying problems and issues that I only played it for a couple months and got bored with it. 
(SOME of the NL issues: villagers whining constantly when I did not want to do a favor for them, villagers moving away basically without warning (I did not take care of them, but it was still a hilariously bad decision from the developers), barely being able to decorate the outside with a very limited amount of decorations, Label(le) telling me I should/should not wear a clothing piece based on my gender, fruits/shells not stacking in inventory, the museum looks terrible even when I don`t take the graphics into consideration (why is the flea jumping around in the bug section?), having to expand the size of every single room of the house one by one, etc.) 

So yeah, New Horizons is definitively the best entry so far in my opinion. The only thing I understand people miss is Tortimer Island, it would have been a great addition to NH. Minigames is something that NH really lacks. ^_^


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2022)

New Horizon has its flaws. Let's not act like it doesn't. There is a lot they did right and made great QoL adjustments, but too much of the game is focused on designing which if that isn't your thing, you won't get a lot of mileage out of it.


----------



## S.J. (Aug 2, 2022)

If we lived on a desserted island, I bet Merengue would be the resident rep


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

S.J. said:


> If we lived on a desserted island, I bet Merengue would be the resident rep


That took me a minute, but yes.

I don’t care what happens in the next mainline game, but we need Tortimer’s Island back. I wasted so many hours there.


----------



## xxcodexx (Aug 3, 2022)

Moritz said:


> I want to restart my island on my second switch.
> But that island has lots of stuff on it I want to keep.
> 
> I really can't be bothered to make the 150000 trips to move all the stuff to another island.
> ...



you can always create a second island, and NOT move anything over to it, but work on it gradually. im doing that and im finding out that because i was unhappy with my first islands layout but i didnt want to change it much...now that im working on my second island, the first island now seems like i might be able to feel great about terraforming it. its odd that after awhile your attachment to what youve previously done isnt that important anymore.


----------



## zarf (Aug 3, 2022)

I just realized Rory's birthday is on the same day as the fireworks festival!! Now I'm thinking about designing custom fireworks to make his day extra special :d


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

Villager dialogue and interactions are going in the wrong direction. I feel like they are only going to get worse. This game is headed in the wrong direction, as well. It’s unfortunate. It’s just a design game at this point.

It makes me wonder how the next mainline game will do. Will it get a positive reaction from the fans?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 5, 2022)

August 19 was both Tybalt's and Alice's birthday, which means I managed to miss two birthdays at once (I was so busy with the fair that I couldn't check in every day).


----------



## S.J. (Sep 7, 2022)

How are my villagers affording vacation homes, but they can't afford to help pay for our bridges and inclines??


----------



## BoonyBoo (Sep 7, 2022)

S.J. said:


> How are my villagers affording vacation homes, but they can't afford to help pay for our bridges and inclines??


I like to think that the Happy Home Paradise is a project where villagers live there for free. The Animal Crossing government decided to do something nice after huge success and peace in the world's economy.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 14, 2022)

Where does Isabelle go to sleep at night? Does she have a home? Is it on another island? 
Or does she go back to the town and lives in the upstairs of the Town Hall?

Does Tom Nook have a home or does he live in the upstairs of Nooks Cranny???


----------



## BoonyBoo (Sep 14, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> Where does Isabelle go to sleep at night? Does she have a home? Is it on another island?
> Or does she go back to the town and lives in the upstairs of the Town Hall?
> 
> Does Tom Nook have a home or does he live in the upstairs of Nooks Cranny???


My theory is that Isabelle and Tom have their individual rooms, just beyond the office you see them in at the Town Hall Building. Their rooms are just beyond that door. I feel like the upstairs of Nooks Cranny is like a dorm room for Timmy and Tommy


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 16, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> Where does Isabelle go to sleep at night? Does she have a home? Is it on another island?
> Or does she go back to the town and lives in the upstairs of the Town Hall?
> 
> Does Tom Nook have a home or does he live in the upstairs of Nooks Cranny???



Isn't the townhall open 24 hours a day? When you think about it, it breaks the immersion that they actually sleep. Isabelle does mention something about finding her missing sock behind her washing machine. So we know she must have some sort of residence.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 17, 2022)

As focused as this game is on customization and design, there sure are not a lot of sets.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

Getting villager photos is so tedious


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 18, 2022)

The game music at 7 am is not so bad. I never knew, because I never wake up so early. Or time travel so early.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

Pascal keeps giving me pearls and I don't know why :,) I'm guessing either bad RNG or the game thinks I don't have enough pearls (which I do)


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

How do we know that canned dog and cat food tastes like what is on the label? It’s not like Fluffy and Fido can tell us. Do pet food companies hire people to taste the food? If so are those people paid a set wage or minimum wage?


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 10, 2022)

Not me spending two hours trying to dive for seaweed.

And, no, I still don't have seaweed.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2022)

Mairmalade said:


> Not me spending two hours trying to dive for seaweed.
> 
> And, no, I still don't have seaweed.


I did that before so I could make a pathway sound all squishy lol.



Captain Jigglypuff said:


> How do we know that canned dog and cat food tastes like what is on the label? It’s not like Fluffy and Fido can tell us. Do pet food companies hire people to taste the food? If so are those people paid a set wage or minimum wage?


Tom is a raccoon-dog. He sell all that filth to the villagers. He eats filet mignon and bluefin tuna.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 10, 2022)

I always think that I can sit on the rocks just like we can sit in the stumps, and I’m always disappointed…because I forget each time. I also have bad memory, so I’m not sure if it was even possible before…but I have a feeling it was.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 10, 2022)

I still don't like the fact that pillars and counters are not trade-able. The Sanrio and Pocket Camp items were locked as well, but they were still trade-able.


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 12, 2022)

My island is overrun with peppies. I have Cookie, Shino and now Audie is moving in.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 12, 2022)

My villagers are so rude to me. Pashmina actually hurt my feelings earlier. 

I accidentally talk to them twice and they get all sassy about it.


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2022)

Mairmalade said:


> Not me spending two hours trying to dive for seaweed.
> 
> And, no, I still don't have seaweed.



man, i feel like all i catch when i go diving is seaweed.  hope you were able to catch some eventually!



Bluebellie said:


> I always think that I can sit on the rocks just like we can sit in the stumps, and I’m always disappointed…because I forget each time. I also have bad memory, so I’m not sure if it was even possible before…but I have a feeling it was.



same (kinda), except i don’t necessarily _forget_, i just try to sit on a rock every few months just to make sure we still can’t and the feature wasn’t sneakily added in or something lol. the new leaf WA update let us sit on rocks. sucks the feature didn’t make it to new horizons. but i guess a lot of tiny features/details like that were cut.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 13, 2022)

Yeah I'm still disappointed that we can't sit on the palm tree stumps. I made a cute little stump gathering in the beach in NL and I wanted to recreate it. I ended up using the wooden stump stool DIY, but it's not the same.

@Bluebellie Like Xara said, sitting on a rock was only for NL after the Welcome Amiibo update. Who knows, we never expected an update for NL so there's always a small inkling that we could get something. Although I doubt it.

@smug villager It's kind of weird how they did the dialogue for villager's. Especially the second time you talk to them. It doesn't matter if it's 1 second after you last talked to them or 12 hours later. They'll still act like you're talking to them too much. It's really stupid and I feel like it's a translation error. I really want to see the true Japanese translation.

It comes off as less of them being rude and more that the dev team, this time, forgot why we played this game in the first place. To chill with your cool/cute animal villagers.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 13, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I'm still disappointed that we can't sit on the palm tree stumps. I made a cute little stump gathering in the beach in NL and I wanted to recreate it. I ended up using the wooden stump stool DIY, but it's not the same.
> 
> @Bluebellie Like Xara said, sitting on a rock was only for NL after the Welcome Amiibo update. Who knows, we never expected an update for NL so there's always a small inkling that we could get something. Although I doubt it.
> 
> ...





xara said:


> man, i feel like all i catch when i go diving is seaweed.  hope you were able to catch some eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> same (kinda), except i don’t necessarily _forget_, i just try to sit on a rock every few months just to make sure we still can’t and the feature wasn’t sneakily added in or something lol. the new leaf WA update let us sit on rocks. sucks the feature didn’t make it to new horizons. but i guess a lot of tiny features/details like that were cut.


I’m hoping they add it. I know there’s a small insignificant chance there will be more updates…but I’m still wishful. 

Yesterday I saw there was a small update in the game…and I’m still trying to figure out what’s new.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 13, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> I’m hoping they add it. I know there’s a small insignificant chance there will be more updates…but I’m still wishful.
> 
> Yesterday I saw there was a small update in the game…and I’m still trying to figure out what’s new.


Yeah I noticed that when I booted the game up it needed to update. But I'm not sure if that was for a Switch update or for the game itself.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Oct 13, 2022)

ive had the game for 2 and a half years and only a small part of my island is decorated, i find it so hard to get the motivation to play a lot of the time


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

i think too many of my villagers have the fitness interest. i only have room / the mental capacity for rowan!! i love him dearly


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 14, 2022)

I need to accept the fact that I have to delete my terra cotta border qr codes. There’s not enough slots for shrine qr codes.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 14, 2022)

I like the little detail of contrails way too much.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 16, 2022)

-deleted-


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Oct 16, 2022)

The multiplayer mode (the one where you're playing on the same switch at the same time) is so unintuitive and downright awful. I was babysitting last night and let the kids start an island with my game on their switch and only one player can actually play the game at a time? I figured it would be a split screen and they can both run around and do their own thing (like local/online multiplayer) but...nope, doesn't seem to encourage the family fun Nintendo mentality at all, just a lot of policing taking turns. u_u Makes the whole one island per switch even less appealing because you can't even play together.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 16, 2022)

i really want more villagers with the naruto run (interest in play)
seeing sly run around on my start screen sometimes gives me so much happiness-


----------



## QueenCobra (Oct 16, 2022)

Cyrus and Reese are like an adorable anime couple. Love those two!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 16, 2022)

Diva is on my island, and she is actually pretty cool. I mean I wouldn't choose her, but she's cool. Her eyes creep me out still. I like her vibe though.
Zucker is moving in tomorrow, for some reason he often spawns for my lazy plot random move in. (I wanted to save my miles). Bluebear moves in next, so I'll see if she is really that interesting or overrated.


----------



## zarf (Oct 17, 2022)

I haven't played in a while because I'm not a big fan of autumn... but I'm stubborn and also don't want to time travel back to summer. I might just focus on HHP and completely ignore my island until the grass turns green again


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 18, 2022)

Does Harriet give haircuts to the animal villagers? I'm wondering how she stayed in business when it seems like only the humans got haircuts.




FrostyAlmonds said:


> The multiplayer mode (the one where you're playing on the same switch at the same time) is so unintuitive and downright awful. I was babysitting last night and let the kids start an island with my game on their switch and only one player can actually play the game at a time? I figured it would be a split screen and they can both run around and do their own thing (like local/online multiplayer) but...nope, doesn't seem to encourage the family fun Nintendo mentality at all, just a lot of policing taking turns. u_u Makes the whole one island per switch even less appealing because you can't even play together.



The Switch struggles to run the game so much as is, that if it had to split the screen and allow 2 or more players to wander the town freely, there's probably no way the Switch could handle it. And if one player was allowed inside and one outside, you'd potentially have 2 music tracks playing at once. That multiplayer option does feel like an afterthought that they tried to implement, and gave up on halfway though. It was a useful for demoing the game before release though at PAX. On a new system with the next Animal Crossing game, it will likely be tremendously better, if they keep such a feature.

On the plus side, if playing by yourself, the shared-multiplayer thing can be used to your advantage. Anything a secondary player picks up goes straight to recycling. So if cleaning up your town, such as removing flowers, they can dig them up straight to recycling. You can also use this to quickly change characters you're playing as. Rather than close and restart the game under a different profile, you just summon that character in, give them control, and drop out of the character you're done playing as. Now without reloading the game, you're playing as the other player


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2022)

I don’t know how I feel about the round noses on Animal Crossing human characters. I always preferred the triangular ones but I rarely ever see someone else with that nose. I guess the rounder ones remind me of clowns with the red rubber noses. Nothing against the round noses but they just look off…


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 1, 2022)

from basically glancing at croconaw's post about nozzles, i think i may change my villager's mouth (i have been doing a consider)


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 19, 2022)

I have lost all interest in thiss game. The reason: Planet Coaster. I bought Planet Coaster and all my other games were all forgotten. I feel bad for my villagers.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 19, 2022)

Flowers are more annoying than weeds. 

At least I can pick up all the weeds in a couple minutes by pressing a single button (or pay Leif for the weed service). Those darn flowers, though...they grow like crazy, and they all require the painfully slow shovel animation to dig them up, then filling in the hole. Then selling them all to actually get rid of them.

I'm going through the process of finally getting rid of all the flowers that I don't want around my island. And it is just...ugh. Such an unnecessary chore. Surely they could have made it all much easier.

If I ever plant flowers in the future, I am going to make sure they are "caged" in so they can't just spready like wildfire.


----------



## NookSchnook (Dec 19, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't know why but collecting villager photos and posters has been fun that gives me motivation to keep inviting different villagers.


I still need two such photos from two veteran villagers (Kiki, Diana) and one newbie (Pekoe).

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2022



LuchaSloth said:


> Flowers are more annoying than weeds.
> 
> At least I can pick up all the weeds in a couple minutes by pressing a single button (or pay Leif for the weed service). Those darn flowers, though...they grow like crazy, and they all require the painfully slow shovel animation to dig them up, then filling in the hole. Then selling them all to actually get rid of them.


I love flowers but _not_ when they metastasise _en masse_!


LuchaSloth said:


> I'm going through the process of finally getting rid of all the flowers that I don't want around my island. And it is just...ugh. Such an unnecessary chore. Surely they could have made it all much easier.
> 
> If I ever plant flowers in the future, I am going to make sure they are "caged" in so they can't just spready like wildfire.


This is why there are bushes and the stone wall/fence recipes!  I began using all those and it's working wonders.


----------



## xara (Dec 20, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Flowers are more annoying than weeds.
> 
> At least I can pick up all the weeds in a couple minutes by pressing a single button (or pay Leif for the weed service). Those darn flowers, though...they grow like crazy, and they all require the painfully slow shovel animation to dig them up, then filling in the hole. Then selling them all to actually get rid of them.
> 
> ...


massive agree. that’s why i went to the trouble of putting transparent designs around all my flowers, so that no more could grow. my island is already overrun with flowers, and having to dig up and throw away so many new ones every time it rained or snowed honestly put me off from playing. it’s such a chore, and the transparent designs have worked wonders.

would be nice if leif also offered a flower removal service, or if the clean-up tool while terraforming also got rid of flowers. any easier way of getting rid of flowers in bulk would be great.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Dec 21, 2022)

Does anyone know if there will be a new years 2023 arch ?


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2022)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a new years 2023 arch ?


I hope so, because from what I've heard the New Year arches are time locked


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm guessing they designed a bunch of those for future years and just slid them all in with the final update. But, then again...wouldn't people have found them while looking through the code if that was the case? I guess we'll find out. Lol


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 22, 2022)

xara said:


> putting transparent designs around all my flowers, so that no more could grow.



literally never considered this oml- i too need to yeet out all these not needed flowers or atleast the majority of them. the process of digging new ones up and selling them at the drop off box is sort of becoming boring / agonising

shall use this transparent design idea at some stage


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 22, 2022)

oops just realized this random thought's thread was in the NH section. So I'm editing this to be about acnh instead of this random game I tried yesterday.
I _almost_ wish the public buildings in acnh weren't movable for the trade off of being able to choose from a few outside customization options for them. Beyond the fact that it would be nice to see a different vibe on the island, half the time I am not sure where I should place my public buildings. I almost always end up lining them up at the front of the island. To me it feels awkward. So I am thinking about moving the buildings around again..
_(Villager houses don't count. We need to be able to place those and move those around without a doubt. No one wants squished Hybrids or Items disappearing into the recycle bin.)_


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 23, 2022)

Alright so I figured out what my problem was with Animal Crossing. It has nothing to do with Planet Coaster since I'm playing my other Switch games just fine. My problem was after I flattened my island, I lost interest. so I started playing Planet Coaster. When I flattened my island I started designed it again and winging it and winging it doesn't work for me. It never has. I needed a plan So I decided to go on Happy Island Designer and made a rough draft on how I want Echo to look. Now I have a plan and can put it motion. But what I'm also going to do is not let terraforming take over my gameplay since it tends to do so. So I am going to try to limit my terraforming time to about 45 minutes or so every Animal Crossing session. and spend more time doing things this game has to offer. I haven't even unlocked all the shops on Harv's Island yet, nor have I gotten far in Happy Home Paradise. There are other things to do besides terraform which also overwhelms me at times. I had considered restarting but decided not to because that's not going to solve anything. Only thing it's going to do is annoy me because I would have to go through the long forced tutorial again just to end up in the same boat I'm in now. I'm likely going to restart my second island though.

Also I have Tutu's Amibo, I am going to add her to Echo so I will have a villager on my island I actually like to keep me motivated to stay there.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 23, 2022)

Playing Dreamlight Valley has really made me, um...not "appreciate", but just notice, I guess...how bad the island customization tools are in New Horizons. - I can't play Animal Crossing now without just wishing we had an overview camera, could pick things up and put them directly in storage, could move the buildings in real time, etc. - It's kind of crazy that a random third party game made by a huge corporation like Disney could just get so many things right that Animal Crossing got horribly wrong. - I still don't know what they were thinking with the whole "pay to move every single building, and wait an entire real-time day" system. I just want to know who thought any of that was necessary or would be appreciated. - At best, I'm guessing they thought it might make people play the game longer, because they would be forced to wait between construction projects. But, it has definitely had the opposite effect on me. The tedium makes any construction a huge chore.


----------



## Bobbo (Dec 23, 2022)

Moritz said:


> My husband just royally wound me up.
> 
> Apparently I'm too in to the game because I've decided that the housing area near the airport is the poor district because prices would be lower there due to noise pollution.
> 
> ...





S.J. said:


> I'm afraid to ask who lives in the poor housing district.





Moritz said:


> Its Billy, limberg and cashmere


If I can add my thoughts on a villager in the “poor housing district”, I would like to add Frett to that list. He’s a cranky villager and his house has the “sloppy” series and lemme tell ya, the sloppy series walls are pretty rough!

I sorta feel like a slumlord, even though he brought his house with him.

Although, I did set up his yard and he’s got weeds, trash bags, tires, a refrigerator and mismatching lawn chairs in his yard. If I could have one of the cars on blocks, I would definitely do it!


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 23, 2022)

A rough draft of how I plan on designing Echo. Of course subject to change without notice


----------



## Saah (Dec 25, 2022)

I really wish we had gates for fences... Lots of parts of my island look prettier fenced, but I also want to, you know, go inside them without having to remove a part of the fence and then put it back after I'm done. It'd also be perfect if the player/host was the only one able to open them, so villagers wouldn't wander in places they shouldn't go but also trading etc would be soooo much easier, I could have my airport entrance permanently closed off and that's it!


----------



## Clock (Jan 3, 2023)

Imagine the day Nintendo drops a new NH update teaser, I want more NH content since it's hard to get back in the game sometimes


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2023)

Clock said:


> Imagine the day Nintendo drops a new NH update teaser, I want more NH content since it's hard to get back in the game sometimes


man, i wish. i’d love new content (even a small update would be great), but i doubt we’ll get it since nintendo’s said they’re done with the game, and so far they’ve stuck by that.  still hoping they’ll maybe surprise us one day, but i don’t have much hope lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 3, 2023)

Sometimes I feel like I'm at war with myself whenever I think about Restarting


----------



## Clock (Jan 6, 2023)

I prefer NL's customer design other than NH for some reason


----------



## themysterybidder (Jan 6, 2023)

If Label is supposed to be a fashion designer, why does she always wear the same clothes?


----------

